# Iphone 5s et 5c .. vos avis ?



## Mopiu (10 Septembre 2013)

Que pensez vous des deux nouveaux Iphone qui ont étés annoncés ce soir ? 
Pour ma part, je suis partagé. En terme d'innovations, tout d'abord: sur ce point l'Iphone 5s est assez satisfaisant je trouve, le capteur d'empreintes est une très bonne idée, cela remplace le code qui finit par être très embêtant à taper à chaque fois, et simplifie la procédure sur Itunes et l'Appstore qui nous demandent notre mdp sans arrêt. 
A voir pour la suite, peut être que tous les mots de passes seront remplacés par une simple reconnaissance digitale sur cet Iphone ? Ce serait vraiment génial. 
L'ajout d'un double flash, pourquoi pas, mais ça reste assez mineur. 

Ensuite il y a l'iPhone 5c, et alors la, j'avoue que c'est le mystère. On passera sur les coques absolument affreuses que nous propose Apple pour se demander... pourquoi ? Pourquoi cet Iphone ? J'y retrouve un peu la philosophie des Ipods, de la couleur, quelque chose de fun, qui tranche un peu avec le côté très élégant et austère de l'Iphone classique. Plus qu'un nouveau produit, c'est donc plus une nouvelle philosophie que nous propose Apple avec cet appareil. 

Et enfin, la question des prix. Alors la, c'est vraiment la grosse surprise. 
Pour le 5s je n'ai pas été choqué, il coute 20e de plus que l'Iphone 5, pas de grosses évolutions (même si c'est vraiment mesquin de laisser l'entrée de gamme à 16go pour ce prix la.. ils auraient pu mettre du 32). 
Pour le 5c en revanche, incompréhension totale. C'est une chose de ne pas vouloir faire du low cost pour ne pas détériorer l'image de la marque, mais de là à le vendre presque aussi cher que le 5s ! C'est très étonnant car ce virage du "moins cher mais sans concessions" semblait vraiment avoir été emprunté par Apple avec l'Ipad mini, personnellement je m'attendais à une machine à 400. 

Qu'en pensez vous ? Etes vous convaincus par ces nouveaux bijoux ?


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (10 Septembre 2013)

Le capteur d'empreinte digitale est un gadget complètement inutile. A ce titre, il représente une innovation incontournable pour notre société de consommation. Je n'aimais pas vraiment le design de l'iPhone 5, j'aurai aimé qu'Apple revienne vers ce qu'était le 4. J'imagine malheureusement mal Johnatan Yve décider d'augmenter l'épaisseur d'un produit.

Le positionnement tarifaire du 5C est incompréhensible. En occident, il trouvera peut être sa place sur le marché des ados. En Chine, je ne pense pas que la customisation et les accessoires feront oublier son prix.


----------



## Idromac (10 Septembre 2013)

Très satisfait du prix de l'iphone5s et de ses fonctions, j'avais prévu 850e donc c'est super !

Pour ce qui est du 5c, le prix n'est pas une grande surprise finalement.. tout simplement parce que "c" ne veut peut être pas dire "cheap" qui n'entre pas dans le dictionnaire apple ! Ses fonctionnalités sont presque (voir parfois meilleures) pareilles que sur un iphone5 il ne fallait donc pas s'attendre à le voir à 300e ou même 400. De plus, je vois sur le site apple que l'iphone 5 n'est plus en vente ? Il y a 4s, 5c et 5s. Enfin, pour justifier le prix, je pense qu'un accord a du se faire entre les opérateurs et Apple, pour la simple et bonne raison qu'il est à 99$ aux usa avec contrat et beaucoup beaucoup plus chère sans contrat. Ceci explique cela, les contrats avec l'apple 5c semble enfin être nettement avantageux. 

Et petite précision, on pensait au tout départ que le 5c ne serait que disponible en Chine, un keynote a d'ailleurs lieu demain là-bas, peut-être que les prix seront modifiés. 

Je ne veux pas défendre Apple même si j'en ai l'air sur ce post, les prix restent assez élevés pour des smartphone malgré de très bonnes fonctions... il y a aussi des déceptions. Une autonomie trop peu revue à mon goût. Pas de 128 Go. Et une version ios qui prend trop de temps à sortir. C'est ce soir que les gens la voulaient ! En même temps il ne fallait pas s'attendre à une révolution concernant un keynote qui tous les deux ans concerne "une révision" du modèle précédent. La vraie réunion Apple, c'est l'année prochaine et c'est donc à elle de ne pas rater le coche cette fois-ci.

Autre petite déception à prévoir, aucun mot sur les macbook pro. 

Soulignons aussi la gratuité des logiciels Iwork


----------



## bompi (10 Septembre 2013)

Bon. Je me disais que j'allais prendre un 5C. Mais à ce prix, je suis bien moins pressé de le faire...
Par ailleurs, je crains (mais je suis d'une nature pessimiste) que le bouton _Home_ du 5S soit encore plus fragile avec la reconnaissance digitale.

Ce qui est amusant est que Apple a fait comme d'habitude : elle n'a absolument pas tenu compte des avis des "experts" sur ce qu'il lui faut faire pour contrer Samsung et Google (et d'autres). Je me demande pendant combien de temps Apple pourra faire les choses à son gré mais ça a un côté qui devrait _aussi_ rassurer ceux qui craignent la perte de ses caractéristiques : Apple reste égale à elle-même, envers et contre tout.

Par ailleurs, je crois me souvenir que Ive ou un autre avait laissé entendre que quelque chose se préparait et que ce ne pouvait pas être un iPhone au rabais. Le 5C n'est en rien au rabais mais il ne présente rien de très différent par rapport au 5S. Disons qu'il a pris la place du 5, pour une gamme 4S/5C/5S comme il y a eu une gamme 3GS/4/4S je crois.
Donc vraiment rien d'extraordinaire : sympathique mais rien de saillant.


----------



## Powerdom (10 Septembre 2013)

je pense que le 4 était parfait de format. je les trouve trop grand. par contre lorsque mon 4 tombera en panne...


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (10 Septembre 2013)

Powerdom a dit:


> je pense que le 4 était parfait de format. je les trouve trop grand. par contre lorsque mon 4 tombera en panne...


Tu prendra un 4S.
Attends de lire les retours sur le 5S. Comme Bompi, je pense que ça risque de devenir coque de protection obligatoire.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (10 Septembre 2013)

Powerdom a dit:


> je pense que le 4 était parfait de format. je les trouve trop grand. par contre lorsque mon 4 tombera en panne...



Avis courageux, parce que à contre courant ... (Je ne fais pas partie des gens qui souhaitaient un iPhone plus grand, je précise). 

Franchement, je ne sais pas où on va, après ces annonces, parce que entre un iPhone, et les deux modèles d'iPad, effectivement, la seule différenciation sera la taille d'écran (la course à la puissance continue sur l'iPhone, mais en dehors de quelques jeux gourmands, cette course à la puissance puissance a-t-elle encore un sens ?). 

Techniquement, rien, si ce n'est la politique tarifaire des opérateurs, n'interdit d'imaginer une tablette faisant téléphone. Je sais, parler à une tablette est ridicule, personnellement j'éviterais de le faire, mais avoir un iBidule au lieu de deux ou trois est quand même tentant pour pas mal de gens, vu le prix de ces engins (et pour beaucoup, déjà, un seul, c'est hors de prix).

Ces iBidules, finalement, sont peut être trop polyvalents ...

Bien qu'accro à la pomme, je reste persuadé qu'il y a un marché pour des appareils moins polyvalents, comme des liseuses, et plutôt que de rivaliser avec Apple, c'est ce que les concurrents devraient essayer de faire. Mais en même temps, sans écosystème, ce genre d'appareil n'est pas viable.

Je précise qu'il y a déjà trois iPhones dans la famille sur quatre personnes, ma femme est totalement indifférente à la technologie, donc je ne comptais pas sur cette présentation pour prendre une décision d'achat.


----------



## Sly54 (10 Septembre 2013)

bompi a dit:


> Bon. Je me disais que j'allais prendre un 5C. Mais à ce prix, je suis bien moins pressé de le faire...


Je plussoie vigoureusement !
J'ai cru tomber sur le c*l quand j'ai vu les tarifs. Bien sûr qu'Apple a une réputation (tarifaire) à tenir, mais là je trouve qu'ils font fort !


----------



## Emmanuel94 (10 Septembre 2013)

le 5C c'est un 5 relooké et le 5S du délire... qui risque de ne pas être très fiable.

Les problèmes de l'Iphone restent les mêmes, autonomie faible, qualité du téléphone très moyenne, toujours pas de capacité au dela de 64 GO.

Seul point positif l'excellent 4S qui reste en entrée de gamme.

Ce n'est qu'un avis mais le millésime 2013 me ne semble pas  très prometteur...  va falloir qu'ils bossent au marketing pour motiver le chaland.


----------



## JPTK (10 Septembre 2013)

Moi j'ai décroché (lol...) depuis un bail, quand je vois qu'on peut payer plus de 500 &#8364; pour un téléphone (déjà que 100 &#8364; ça me semble un peu fou) et que bcp s'en servent juste pour... téléphoner et surfer sur le web, ça me laisse sur le cul et j'ai juste envie de....... je sais pas... foutre le feu ?? :mouais:
Je ne parlerai même pas du tarif de cet iphone lowcost, c'est juste... RIDICULE, indécent, à chier.

Bref, je ne fais que passer, vous pouvez reprendre une activité "normale".


----------



## WebOliver (11 Septembre 2013)

Je passe mon tour, et je descends également du train: promouvoir ce capteur d'empreintes digitales est complètement déplacé après les récentes affaires Snowden/NSA, où Apple prend vraiment ses clients pour des cons.

Je n'ai plus d'iPhone, mon 3GS est mort. J'ai un vieux Samsung classique pour l'instant (non smartphone), et franchement je me passe assez bien d'un iPhone finalement.


----------



## otop (11 Septembre 2013)

C est moi ou ca gronde encore plus que l année derniere ?

La strategie d apple est incomprhensible a nos yeux ( et a nos larfeuille) , comment peut on vendre un produit de l année derniere dans une finition pas premium 200/$ de moins que le heut de gamme de cette année. Alors effectivement pour apple , la baisse de finitions avec une technologie deja eprouvé = grosse marge , si la mayonaise prend. Cela dit si cet iphone 5c est sensé relancer les ventes pour grapiller quelques parts de marché notament des pays comme la chine , je ne vois pas un chinois ( qui a un un pouvoir de 9000 $/an) acheter un telephone a 500/$ d autant plus que xiaomi sort des smartphone vraiment reussi pour moins de 100/$. 

Le temps nous le dira , mais je suis relativement decu.


----------



## bompi (11 Septembre 2013)

Je ne dirais pas que ça gronde plus que l'an dernier : j'ai plutôt l'impression que plus grand monde n'est captivé par ces présentations. La magie est un peu passée (depuis quelques années elle s'émousse) et les annonces ne sont plus des surprises : la méthode de _teasing_ par des fuites plus ou moins habiles fait dégonfler la baudruche.
Il ne reste alors plus que quelques informations à dévoiler : et, là non plus, pas de surprises ou alors quelques déceptions. On se disait bien que le prix ne serait pas _très_ bas ; il est carrément _élevé_. Ça semble quasi-suicidaire si on se fie aux analystes (mais faut-il se fier aux analystes ?) qui estiment que le ralentissement d'Apple est problématique et que ses prix sont trop élevés pour les marchés des pays émergeants/émergés.

Pour le reste, je ne vois pas bien ce que le 64 bits pourrait m'apporter dans un téléphone [déjà que sur mon MBP, je ne le vois pas bien non plus] ; iOS 7 est plaisant (mais on commence à le connaître donc rien de particulier à dévoiler, hier soir) ; iWork gratuit est une bonne idée (dont l'intérêt est quand même limité, malgré tout) ; les jeux ne m'intéressent pas ; etc.

Bref, LA nouvelle, c'est que rien n'a changé : on a trois modèles et les prix sont restés tels quels. L'iPhone _low-cost_ existe depuis longtemps, c'est celui en fin de vie (le 4S aujourd'hui).


----------



## MiTh (11 Septembre 2013)

Je trouve ça scandaleux !

Si les parts de marché de la pomme reculent, c'est absolument normal. Avec un engagement 24 mois, les Iphones sont deux fois plus chers que ses concurrents. Ce que je veux dire par là, c'est que même des personnes comme moi, pas du tout disposé à passer sous Android, vont le faire à défaut de pouvoir se prendre un Iphone.

Et je veux même pas parler des couleurs dégueulasses (à part le blanc si on peut le considérer comme une couleur) de l'Iphone 5C, ridicule! Manque plus que le rose pour boucler la boucle du ridicule.

Iphone 4S : 620 euros à la sortie
Iphone 5 : 680 euros à la sortie (+60)
Iphone 5S : 700 euros à la sortie (+20)
[...]
Iphone 8 : 1000 euros à sa sortie ?

Là dans l'obligation de changer de téléphone car mon 4S a la face avant brisée, je pense me tourner vers un S4 ou même un HTC One.

J'en étais à mon 5ème Iphones, déçu chaque année un peu plus, là c'est le bouquet


----------



## Paradise (11 Septembre 2013)

Beaucoup de mal à comprendre la position du 5c. 
100 euros de moins que le 5s qui est vraiment pas donné (sans commentaire) 
Pour le reste, la magie n'est pas là et c'est *LE* point négatif de la conf...

J'ai craqué pour le 5 dès la sortie et je vais prendre le 5s sans énorme enthousiasme
Bref je pense devenir un adapte du "*C'était mieux avant*"


----------



## Teeto (11 Septembre 2013)

JPTK a dit:


> Je ne parlerai même pas du tarif de cet iphone lowcost, c'est juste... RIDICULE, indécent, à chier.
> Bref, je ne fais que passer, vous pouvez reprendre une activité "normale".



Et les Galaxy en plastoc vendus depuis plusieurs années, eux ce n'est pas indécent bien sûr...?
C'est toujours très facile de trouver un bouc émissaire... Le prix des smartphones reste indécent quelqu'ils soient, mais le coup de "Apple fait travailler des petits chinois et vend des iphone en plastic à 600, oui c'est indécent, encore faut-il préciser que c'est le cas de TOUS !


----------



## jellyboy74 (11 Septembre 2013)

Pfff mais du n'importe quoi! Le 5S avec sa super puce atomique et son capteur digitale n'invente rien (hormis peut être transmettre vos empreintes à la NSA ..; lol ) le capteur 8mpx surper génial et tout et tout mais qui reste un 8mpx etc etc 

Et le 5C alors là c'est le ponpon, la bouse en plastic version Dora sous LSD vendu au prix d'un mac mini :mouais:

Non là sérieux je n'arrives plus à suivre Apple et même si en abonnement c'est très correct mais dans une logique qui tend à disparaître (car entre nous à l'heure ou les forfaits sont à la carte et sans engagement allez se faire chier avec un contrat de deux ans et un prix fixe...) , j'ai bien peu qu'ils prennent un gros retour de flamme en occident. 

Et on parles beaucoup de Samsung et de ces daubes mais en attendant ils en vendent plus. Et les nouveaux acteurs comme le Franco/Chinois Wiko sont dans le top 5 des ventes mondiales en pondant des trucs comme ca :

http://www.materiel.net/smartphone/...code=adwords&gclid=CIOZvNXpwbkCFcLHtAodWioA0g

J'veux pas dire mais même s'i l'Iphone reste l'Iphone , demain je prend ce Wiko et pas le 5C pour petite adolescente exigeante. 

Pour finir cette keynote était d'un chiant monumental et on as même pas eu un prix pour le mac pro et encore moins de l'Ipad....


----------



## reou (11 Septembre 2013)

un baroud d'honneur ,vu qu' apple va abandonner les tel portables


----------



## bompi (11 Septembre 2013)

Elle est bonne, celle-là 

Par ailleurs, "scandaleux" me paraît excessif. "Excessif" ne me paraîtrait pas scandaleux.

Si son prix était un peu moindre (par exemple 100 &#8364; de moins, question de psychologie), je prendrais volontiers le 5C car j'aime les bouses colorées. Et le plastique me convient parfaitement.


----------



## smog (11 Septembre 2013)

Quand je pense que j'ai acheté mon iMac 21" pour 979 euros sur le refurb...
Et que le iPhone 5S est à 100 euros au dessous...

Certes, rien à voir entre les deux en ce qui concerne l'utilisation, mais d'un point de vue symbolique, ça casse bien.

Bon, par ailleurs j'ai pas autant d'argent à mettre dans un téléphone, mais justement, de loin, je trouve ces prix ridicules, mais encore plus inquiétant le nombre de personnes qui vont parler toute la journée de "la crise" et qui vont mettre autant d'euros dans un truc gadget (dont je ne nie pas la qualité, hein).
J'espère juste que certains feront cet achat en connaissance de cause, pas uniquement "pour faire bien", même si j'ai des doutes...


----------



## samoussa (11 Septembre 2013)

Ces keynotes n'ont plus bcp d'intérêt je trouve. LA seule suprise que bcp attendaient ( à savoir un tarif "raisonnable" ) n'est pas venu. Pour le reste on avait déja vu sous toutes les coutures les produits en question. 
Personnellement je viens de prendre un blackberry z10 après 3 iphones. Il remplace avantageusement mon iphone 4 vieux de 3 ans. La qualité de fabrication est plastique donc comme l'iphone5c et je l'ai payé...1&#8364; ! 
Je me répètes mais j'ai acheté mes iphone3G/GS/4 à environ 200 euros avec un abo à 40&#8364; max. Quand le 5 est sorti j'ai passé mon tour car pour le même forfait i falait sortir plus de 400 euros 
Apple a toujours été cher mais depuis 18 mois je trouve que le succès leur est monté au citron. Et puis de toute façon il ne sortent rien qui me fasse me dire wow... à part la segmentation des produits à 100 &#8364; d'écart pour un produit vieux d'il y 'a un an et assemblé en plastoc en lieu et place de l'alu.Mais ils veulent de la marge au MAXIMUM quitte à nous faire un coup de bonneteau à 2 balles avec le 5C
C'est con à dire mais sur ce coup là j'aimerais qu'ils se la mangent sévère histoire de comprendre. Je viens par contre de voir que l'action apple était passé de 506$ à 490$ entre 19h et 20h hier soir comme quoi, y'a pas que les acheteurs potentiels qui sont déçus...


A part ça j'attends les post furieux concernant les retours SAV des boutons home avec capteur machin bidule 

Edit: L'idée me vient qu'ils auraient peut être du faire un 3"5 en coque plastique couleur à la place du 4s à 399&#8364; ( le truc de djeuns fun et "abordable quoi ) et  laisser le 5 au catalogue à 549&#8364; puis le 5s à 699. Ca aurait eu selon moi plus de sens


----------



## Larme (11 Septembre 2013)

De mon point de vue :
Les deux grosses déceptions de la part des gens viennent d'une part que le « C » dans la tête des gens sonnaient plus pour « Cheap » que pour « Color ». De là, forcément, ça fait froid dans le dos quand au final, il remplace l'iPhone 5. On s'attendait à ce qu'Apple entre sur le moyen de gamme, mais non. Apple rentre juste dans la gamme colorée « nativement » (sans rajouter une coque colorée quoi), pour attaquer notamment les marchés asiatiques friands des customisations externes.
La deuxième grosse déception vient du fait qu'il y a eu tellement de leaks, que c'était du déjà vu ou presque. Et là, alors qu'Apple avait auparavant le culte du secret et le pouvoir de surprendre, c'est raté.

Personnellement, je vais faire l'impasse sur ces deux nouveautés. Touch ID est plutôt bon. Je suis dév', je verrouille mon téléphone par code (c'est mon outil de travail), et je dois avouer que je dois sans cesse le déverrouiller, et taper son code plus de 40 fois en journée, c'est assez chiant. Mais pour me faire acheter le dernier, il aurait fallu le Touch ID et un p'tit truc en plus. Malheureusement, ce p'tit truc en plus n'est pas apparu. J'attendrais donc l'iPhone 6, mon iPhone 4S d'un an et 10 mois me convient toujours très bien.
Concernant Touch ID, les informations restent en local (il n'y a AUCUN intérêt qu'elles soient envoyées vers X ou Y serveur), donc ça ne change pas grand chose avec les trucs de la NSA/Prism tout ça tout ça. Bon, ça peut potentiellement se faire pirater, mais, ça voudra surtout dire que la personne a mis la main sur votre iPhone et là, même avec le code (bloquant « classique) », si la personne est douée, elle pourrait récupérer vos infos quoi qu'il arrive. Pareil avec votre Mac, hein. Les appareils actuels sont « relativement sûrs », si personne n'y a d'accès physique.
Pour l'instant, je suis rassuré que seul le déverrouillage s'appuie sur le Touch ID. J'espère que l'outre-passage du mot de passe de l'AppleStore par Touch ID pourra se paramétrer. En bref, déverrouiller : Ok. Laisser d'autres mots de passes « inclus » (ou plutôt liés), moins, enfin, ça dépend de quoi, mais je préférerais éviter.

Je rajouterais qu'avant mes dernières vacances, j'ai toujours trouvé la possibilité de faire des photos avec son smartphone assez gadget (ça doit remonter au temps où j'avais un vieux portable et la qualité de ces photos étaient à chier, il faut l'avouer). En août, je n'avais que mon iPhone, et j'ai mitraillé quelques 400 photos en deux semaines, et je dois avoué que finalement, il s'en tire pas trop mal. Rappelez-vous que le meilleur appareil photo, n'est pas celui avec un superbe objectif et 150M de pixels, mais est toujours celui que vous avez sous la main. Après, faut savoir prendre des photos « correctes » (au moins qu'elles soient correctes pour vous, on ne vous demande pas de récupérer le meilleur angle, le meilleur jeu de lumière, on vous demande que la photo puisse vous remémorer tous les souvenirs qu'elle a souhaité garder), mais c'est une autre histoire. Du coup, l'amélioration de l'appareil photo du 5S/5C est plutôt pas mal.

Concernant la course à la puissance, perso, je m'en fous un peu. Je m'amuse toujours un peu lorsque je lis divers autres articles sur d'autres smartphones qui intègrent plus de RAM, plus de puissance CPU, etc. J'ai envie de leur dire que mon smartphone me suffit amplement, et que je ne remarque pas tant que ça qu'il est si lent. Donc que le processeur soit 64 bits ou non, rien à foutre. Je veux juste que mon expérience utilisateur soit bonne, et pour ça, il n'y a pas que du hardware...

Ma vraie déception par contre, c'est que ces deux derniers iPhones ne semblent pas énormément plus autonomes au niveau de la batterie. Quand on voit les efforts d'Apple à la WWDC, efforts que j'ai trouvé réellement bons dessus (Haswell + Mavericks qui va aider) sur les MBA (et prochainement sur le reste), je suis déçu qu'Apple n'ait pas fait un truc en plus là-dessus sur ses iDevices. Bon, je sais que ce n'est pas le même marché, et que celui des smartphones va assez vite, qu'il faut des « nouveautés » et que la batterie doit faire au moins comme la version précédente, mais un p'tit frein de ces nouveautés pour avoir plus de batterie, j'aurais préféré.


----------



## tchico (11 Septembre 2013)

C'est tout simple, Je m'arrête au 4S.
Perso, Le format du 4S me semble être idéal.
iPhone 5S ne m'apporte personnellement rien de plus.
Le 5C, je ne comprend pas son utilité à ce prix.dommage

Vive le prix du 4S....


----------



## rizoto (11 Septembre 2013)

bompi a dit:


> Bref, LA nouvelle, c'est que rien n'a changé : on a trois modèles et les prix sont restés tels quels. L'iPhone _low-cost_ existe depuis longtemps, c'est celui en fin de vie (le 4S aujourd'hui).



Le low-cost a 400 euros ...

Comme tout le monde, je me serai bien laisse tente par le 5C, mai pas a ce prix. Je reste donc sur Android

Lew 5S sont... comment dire.... 
Ils me rappellent certaines ROLEX des annees 90.: modele mubutu! 







Bref pas très flat!


----------



## bricbroc (11 Septembre 2013)

Quid du wifi IEEE 802.11ac sur le 5S *
*


----------



## Anonyme (11 Septembre 2013)

Cher, pas si vous prenez un nouvel abonnement, vous verrez que d'ici peu de temps il fera fureur dans les chaumières, ce qui est valable pour le 5 le sera pour les 5S et 5C


----------



## JaiLaTine (11 Septembre 2013)

iPhone 5c : Très cher pour un iPhone dit avant la keynote Low cost 

100 euros de moins que l'iPhone 5s quand on va pour acheter un iPhone on se dit je rajoute 100 euros de plus et j'ai un meilleur produit.

Je pense que le 5c trouvera quand même preneur mais c'est une erreur d'Apple surtout vu les étuis prévus :mouais:

iPhone 5s : A voir l'utilisation du lecteur d'empreinte digitale qui je pense ne sert à rien c'est un gadget et en plus le bouton home sera encore plus fragile ...

J'aurai aimé que l'ios 7 soit disponible directement après la keynote mais bon on va attendre le 18 pour ce faire un avis.


----------



## loic8 (11 Septembre 2013)

Le fait que l'on est attribué le titre de "low coast" (a juste titre de l'avoir interprété comme ça  lors des rumeurs parce que un format plastic après avoir passe par du verre puis de l'alu est selon moi une régression pour une marque comme apple) mais plutôt le fait qu'apple a le culot de compter nous vendre un iphone 5 en plastique avec les mêmes specs que l'an dernier pour 600 euros !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h46 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h41 ----------

Une dernière chose honnêtement, quel est l'idiot qui prendra un iphone qui date d'un an en plastique alors que pour 100 euros de plus on as un iphone boosté, le touch id et un assemblage de matériaux plus "noble" , quand on atteint des sommités en terme de prix 100 qu'est que c'est ? Pas beaucoup.


----------



## bompi (11 Septembre 2013)

loic8 a dit:


> Une dernière chose honnêtement, quel est l'idiot qui prendra un iphone qui date d'un an en plastique alors que pour 100 euros de plus on as un iphone boosté, le touch id et un assemblage de matériaux plus "noble" , quand on atteint des sommités en terme de prix 100 qu'est que c'est ? Pas beaucoup.


J'aimais bien l'idée du plastique coloré. Et j'aurais effectivement plutôt mis un écart de 200.



Anonyme a dit:


> Cher, pas si vous prenez un nouvel abonnement, vous verrez que d'ici peu de temps il fera fureur dans les chaumières, ce qui est valable pour le 5 le sera pour les 5S et 5C


C'est sans doute là la clef du succès (ou non) : les offres des opérateurs.
Mais ceux qui sont passés à du "sans engagement" hésiteront à acheter ou à repasser à du "avec engagement".


----------



## Larme (11 Septembre 2013)

loic8 a dit:


> Une dernière chose honnêtement, quel est l'idiot qui prendra un iphone qui date d'un an en plastique alors que pour 100 euros de plus on as un iphone boosté, le touch id et un assemblage de matériaux plus "noble" , quand on atteint des sommités en terme de prix 100 qu'est que c'est ? Pas beaucoup.


Ceux qui s'en foutent de ne pas avoir la dernière techno' à la mode 
et/ou ceux qui préfère avoir le dernier objet à la mode (pas forcément techno)
et/ou ceux qui veulent des trucs plus colorés
et/ou ceux qui veulent simplement un iPhone avec écran 4" (vu que le 5 va disparaître)
et/ou ceux qui veulent utiliser leur iPhone avec de la 4G (bon, ok, à ce niveau-là, vu les offres françaises...)
etc.
tout en économisant quelques euros...


----------



## rizoto (11 Septembre 2013)

analyse de techcrunch

L'iphone 5C est l'iphone de Ive


----------



## Larme (11 Septembre 2013)

rizoto a dit:


> L'iphone 5C est l'iphone de Ive


J'espère pour lui que la coque colorée toute moche n'est pas la sienne


----------



## yvos (11 Septembre 2013)

En ce qui me concerne, le 5C avec les specs du 5S, ça l'aurait fait 

Naturellement, 200 euros moins cher.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Septembre 2013)

personnellement je vais acheter uniquement un exemplaire de chaque couleur de leur housse à trous au prix lui aussi hallucinant. J'aime bien me rendre minable quand je sors...
sinon , étant un vioque avec une vue qui baisse ( elle aussi )j'eusse aimé un format plus grand ( 4,7 par exemple comme le Nexus )
c'est donc ailleurs que je me tournerai pour les joies de la téléphonie mobile ( il faut quand même bien avouer que côté téléphonie justement Apple c'est plutôt le 22 à Asnieres )
Apple nous a servi pour le coup du rechauffé coloré flashy Woodstoock mais sans la bonne musique qui va avec.
bref pour moi . c'est un coup raté 
mais bon c'est vulgaire , ça va plaire


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (11 Septembre 2013)

En dehors du prix, quid de l'ajout d'un lecteur d'empreinte digital juste après le scandale Snowden? Faites vous confiance à Apple lorsqu'elle dit que "tout reste en local, rien ne va jamais sur iCloud"?


----------



## JPTK (11 Septembre 2013)

Teeto a dit:


> Et les Galaxy en plastoc vendus depuis plusieurs années, eux ce n'est pas indécent bien sûr...?
> C'est toujours très facile de trouver un bouc émissaire... Le prix des smartphones reste indécent quelqu'ils soient, mais le coup de "Apple fait travailler des petits chinois et vend des iphone en plastic à 600, oui c'est indécent, encore faut-il préciser que c'est le cas de TOUS !



Qu'est-ce qu'il dit le petit là ? 
Jamais dit le contraire. Mais cerise sur le gâteau avec apple, ils arrivent à se ridiculiser en sortant un iphone low cost hors de prix :rateau: En fait le low cost ça doit être pour eux, et big marge encore plus.


----------



## bompi (11 Septembre 2013)

Atlante a dit:


> En dehors du prix, quid de l'ajout d'un lecteur d'empreinte digital juste après le scandale Snowden? Faites vous confiance à Apple lorsqu'elle dit que "tout reste en local, rien ne va jamais sur iCloud"?


Je fais toujours confiance à Apple.


----------



## RaelRiaK (11 Septembre 2013)

Je suis toujours ému de lire et relire les mêmes réactions après keynotes. Déception, trahison, bref Apple ne nous comprends pas, et surtout ne comprends rien au marché!

Messieurs dames, si vous êtes suffisamment alerte pour venir témoigner tout votre fiel sur le net après une conférence de geekries c'est que de toute évidence ... vous n'êtes pas la cible de cette iPhone 5C et je dirais même 5S! Ce n'est pas une insulte! Mais moi même n'est pas été émerveillé par ces téléphones, mais lorsque ma chère et tendre les a vu en photo, elle les a trouvé superbe!

La cible est la suivante : 
- Jachète mon téléphone (quel quil soit) subventionné parce que 600 c'est abusé! (même si la note est plus salé en final)
- Je ne veux pas de la mode précédente (en loccurrence un téléphone qui ne fonctionnait même pas en 4G chez nous, donc je peux comprendre)
- Je veux un téléphone perso, en couleur : joyeux!

Je me moque personnellement de ces critères, et certainement que vous aussi, donc ce téléphone ne nous intéresse pas MAIS : je suis certain qu'il y a un marché. Ensuite je ne suis pas prophète, mais je pense que "wouah le dernier iPhone 5C pour 99 et 39 de forfait (voir 49)" ça peut le faire chez beaucoup de personnes, alors que même 400 cash pour un smartphone, je pense que cela ne concernerait que peu de monde (et je fais partie de ce monde, je l'avoue). 

Apple a encore une fois raison je pense de ne pas entamer une guerre des prix, guerre perdue d'avance, mais assumer le premium dans une déclinaison. Il n'y a pas beaucoup d'acteurs capables de le faire comme l'a toujours fait Apple.


----------



## samoussa (11 Septembre 2013)

RaelRiaK a dit:


> "wouah le dernier iPhone 5C pour 99 et 39 de forfait (voir 49)" ça peut le faire chez beaucoup de personnes,


Alors ça j'attends de voir 

Quand j'entends des gens dire que Apple n'innove plus....alors qu'ils inventent le low cost à 600 et la segmentation à 100


----------



## Powerdom (11 Septembre 2013)

j'aime bien la housse à trou qui laisse apparaître "non" au dos de l'iphone...


----------



## BooBoo (11 Septembre 2013)

Pour ma part, je ne trouve pas la reconnaissance digitale un gadget.
Je m'explique: le fait de devoir entrer son mot de passe pour installer une app, fait que le mot de passe choisi est assez simple (parce que tapper un mot de passe de 20 caractères avec des symboles et des chiffres, c'est assez galère).
Avec la reconnaissance, on peut avoir un mot de passe compliqué.

Je suis juste déçu par les tarifs excessif.

Je voulait remplacer mon 3GS 32Go, mais pas a ce tarif !!
De plus le 4S au catalogue est limité à 8Go, bien trop insuffisant pour moi.
Du coup, je vais surrement le prendre d'occaz.


----------



## flotow (11 Septembre 2013)

Ah ben pareil. Le 5C, j'y pensai un peu. Mon 3GS m'a laché il y a presque un an et je suis revenu au iPhone EDGE. Je me disais 400&#8364; max (vraiment ). A la limite, il faisait pas LTE, ok.

Mais la, vu le prix


----------



## Mopiu (11 Septembre 2013)

Marrant d'ailleurs de constater que suite a la gratuité de la suite iworks, les prix de celle ci ont sensiblement augmentés sur le Mac AppStore... 

Pour le positionnement tarifaire, les théories avancées font du sens je trouve: si en effet les opérateurs le proposent pour beaucoup moins cher, c'est une stratégie qui peut s'avérer redoutable: tout le monde veut un téléphone qui coûte 700e, mais personne ne veut dépenser 700e. Alors quand un opérateur te propose de l'avoir a 400, voir 300, difficile de résister. 
Encore une fois Apple joue sur l'image de marque, sur l'elitisme, et si la sauce prend c'est un pari assez malin en fin de compte. 

Dernier point: les prix de ces iphone ont fait le buz: encore de ma pub gratuite. Sortir le téléphone le plus cher au monde en pleine période de crise économique ne laisse personne indifférent. Encore une fois Apple provoque, dérange, fait réagir. 

La seule faute inexcusable a mes yeux reste l'entrée de gamme a 16go, ce qui pour le coup relève vraiment de la mesquinerie, c'est juste petit. 

Concernant l'iPhone 5c voici mon analyse: si les opérateurs pratiquent des tarifs agressifs, cet iphone sera peut être finalement un iphone low cost, mais du fait des opérateurs. Ainsi Apple ne se mouille pas: elle propose un iphone réellement moins cher par un biais détourné, sans compromettre l'image "luxe" de la marque. 
Tout cela n'est se pure spéculation bien entendu, a voir si les prix des opérateurs confirmeront ma théorie. 
Un point qui m'a mené vers cette idée: free a totalement chamboulé la donne au niveau des abonnements, et SFR orange et Bouygues sont dans une impasse (je ne parle pas de leurs activités low cost), leur proposer de vendre un téléphone au rabais est un aubaine pour eux, surtout un téléphone aussi prestigieux que l'iPhone. Au final, dans ce scenario, tout le monde serait gagnant.


----------



## Toum'aï (11 Septembre 2013)

Pour une fois je vais donner mon avis sur un téléphone...

[YOUTUBE]oDAw7vW7H0c[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (11 Septembre 2013)

Le 5S est un iPhone 5 (un peu) amélioré et le 5C un iPhone 5 avec coque en plastique.

Pas de quoi grimper aux rideaux.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h42 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h35 ----------




Anonyme a dit:


> Cher, pas si vous prenez un nouvel abonnement, vous verrez que d'ici peu de temps il fera fureur dans les chaumières, ce qui est valable pour le 5 le sera pour les 5S et 5C



Chez nous, le subventionnement n'est plus trop à la mode.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (11 Septembre 2013)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Pour une fois je vais donner mon avis sur un téléphone...​




Le concept est super et j'adhère à 100% sur le principe !!!!!! 

Maintenant, faut voir dans la réalité ce que ça peut donner ... et là, je m'interroge quand même un peu ...​


----------



## JustTheWay (11 Septembre 2013)

moi j'ai pensé "Lolus" (lol en latin).


----------



## samoussa (11 Septembre 2013)

Mopiu a dit:


> Encore une fois Apple joue sur l'image de marque, sur l'elitisme, et si la sauce prend c'est un pari assez malin en fin de compte. .



Avant Apple jouait sur la différence par sur l'élitisme social


----------



## bompi (11 Septembre 2013)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> Ah ben pareil. Le 5C, j'y pensai un peu. Mon 3GS m'a laché il y a presque un an et je suis revenu au iPhone EDGE. Je me disais 400 max (vraiment ). A la limite, il faisait pas LTE, ok.
> 
> Mais la, vu le prix


Ça m'a donné envie de prendre un 4S (puisque iOS 7 est prévu pour lui aussi). Mais 8 GB. Argl !
Ils sont un peu radins, niveau GB...
[je vais devoir faire un tour sur les PA...]


----------



## JPTK (11 Septembre 2013)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Pour une fois je vais donner mon avis sur un téléphone...
> 
> [YOUTUBE]oDAw7vW7H0c[/YOUTUBE]​



Ça a l'air génial


----------



## aCLR (11 Septembre 2013)

JPTK a dit:


> Ça a l'air génial


Ça va te coûter plus de 100 boules !


----------



## jogary (12 Septembre 2013)

tchico a dit:


> C'est tout simple, Je m'arrête au 4S.
> Perso, Le format du 4S me semble être idéal.
> iPhone 5S ne m'apporte personnellement rien de plus.
> Le 5C, je ne comprend pas son utilité à ce prix.dommage
> ...



+ 10.  J'utilise le 4S tous les jours qui à mon avis est un excellent produit. Je vais peut-être prendre le "5" pour l'utilisation de la 4G présente chez moi.

Quant au 5S, ( certainement TB ) pourquoi si cher ? 

Et si j'ai bien compris, le 5C n'est que le 5 avec une coque en plastique de couleur ?  
Alors autant prendre le 5 avec une coque en ALU pour moins cher, non ?


----------



## Luc G (12 Septembre 2013)

Je mets mon grain de sel de parfait béotien
(non seulement je n'ai pas encore d'iphone mais ça viendra sûrement un jour, ni de smartphone, mais je n'ai même pas de téléphone mobile ).
Il me semble que parmi les réactions, je n'en ai vu aucune sur le poids du 5S (alors qu'à une époque la miniaturisation faisait causer) qui me semble bien peser 20% de moins que le 5 et le 5C est plus lourd que le 5, de ce que j'en ai vu).
Pour les fainéants, ça compte pas, ça ? 

Voilà, c'était ma contribution aux dernières nouvelles et histoire de rappeler qu'il faut un brin relativiser le poids (c'est le cas de le dire) de l'iphone sur la vie.

Sinon, ils m'ont l'air très bien ces iphones, avec ce que j'ai économisé en n'ayant aucun forfait perso depuis des lustres (on a quand même prix un bigo à 20  ou par là et un espèce de forfait à 5  pour mon fils récememnt ), j'aurai économisé largement de quoi me payer l'iphone  (enfin, mon "forfait" chez le libraire et celui chez le disquaire me coûtent largement plus cher que les forfaits téléphones )


----------



## bompi (12 Septembre 2013)

Petite réflexion du matin : en prenant à rebours la réaction initiale, qui est que le 5C est _trop_ cher, on pourrait estimer que c'est le 5S qui ne l'est pas assez.
En effet, les nouveauté neuves du 5S ne semblent guère valorisées par Apple même puisque, en incluant des coûts de fabrications supposément plus élevés, le 5S n'est _que_ 100 euros plus cher que le 5C.


----------



## bricbroc (12 Septembre 2013)

L'écart aurait pu se creuser si une config en 128 Go était sortie...


----------



## JustTheWay (12 Septembre 2013)

bompi a dit:


> Petite réflexion du matin : en prenant à rebours la réaction initiale, qui est que le 5C est _trop_ cher, on pourrait estimer que c'est le 5S qui ne l'est pas assez.
> En effet, les nouveauté neuves du 5S ne semblent guère valorisées par Apple même puisque, en incluant des coûts de fabrications supposément plus élevés, le 5S n'est _que_ 100 euros plus cher que le 5C.



Non mais on peut surtout estimer que APPLE n'a pas sorti un iphone low-cost et que les rumeurs étaient fausses.


----------



## dvd (12 Septembre 2013)

Téléphones très chers, surestimés, qui n'apportent pas grand chose, avec un design vieillissant. Mais bon, ca va se vendre par millions. C'est le principal pour Apple.


----------



## Mopiu (12 Septembre 2013)

Comme pour toute entreprise


----------



## dvd (12 Septembre 2013)

Oui c'est sûr!



Teeto a dit:


> Et les Galaxy en plastoc vendus depuis plusieurs années, eux ce n'est pas indécent bien sûr...?
> C'est toujours très facile de trouver un bouc émissaire... Le prix des  smartphones reste indécent quelqu'ils soient, mais le coup de "Apple  fait travailler des petits chinois et vend des iphone en plastic à 600,  oui c'est indécent, encore faut-il préciser que c'est le cas de TOUS  !



Quelle réponse idiote. Samsung qui utilise le plastique depuis des années couvre toutes les gammes de prix et de fonction. Du galaxy à 80 euros au Note 3. D'aileurs ils ne s'en sont jamais cachés et apporte un vrai plus, selon moi, qui est la possibilité de changer de batterie (je me balade avec deux batteries pour le boulot: je tiens en utilisation *très *intensive 1 jours et demi.)

Apple est positionné sur le premium et n'a plus sorti de smartphone à dos plastique depuis le 3/3S. A n'en pas douter tu trouvais ca génail à l'époque. 

Et oui, TOUS les constructeurs font travailler les chinois. C'est aussi valable pour le textile, l'electro menager etc. Apple n'est pas le plus à blâmer dans cette histoire.


----------



## JPTK (12 Septembre 2013)

aCLR a dit:


> Ça va te coûter plus de 100 boules !



Ah ouai mais c'est un véritable investissement là, du coup c'est plus du tout la même chose, tu ne jettes pas ton argent par les fenêtres.


----------



## flotow (12 Septembre 2013)

Lu sur les réactions aujourd'hui :
"je met 165&#8364; en assurance pour mon téléphone, par an"
(cumul apple care + assurance operateur)

et puis j'ai fermé ma page et tapé ma tête très fortement sur le bureau 
j'aurais pu aussi poster "rooo rooo"


----------



## JustTheWay (12 Septembre 2013)

JPTK a dit:


> Ah ouai mais c'est un véritable investissement là, du coup c'est plus du tout la même chose, tu ne jettes pas ton argent par les fenêtres.



Oui enfin le concept est très plaisant, bien qu'il me fasse penser à un concept du monde PC dont je me souviens pu le nom mais où tu choisis les composants que tu connectes et qui fait la taille d'une clef USB (écran, clavier, après on voit très vite les limites ...).
*Je parle du fait de monter son ordinateur hein

Après il y a quand même quelques incohérences, loin de moi l'idée de dire que c'est impossible à réaliser, par contre loin de moi l'idée de croire que si le projet abouti il va satisfaire "nos exigences". De plus le système de bloc n'empêche en rien l'obsolescence ... je pense quand même aux problèmes de chaleurs, d'isolation, de résistance, de bande passante, de taille, de performance et finalement cela me rappel fortement le buzz du PC puis au final pour pas grand chose (et pourtant là il y a eu conception). 

Cependant c'est beaucoup plus intéressant que l'iphone


----------



## Membre supprimé 231161 (13 Septembre 2013)

Hors budget en ce qui me concerne. Je passe mon tour


----------



## Mickeylol (13 Septembre 2013)

jeanfra a dit:


> Hors budget en ce qui me concerne. Je passe mon tour



Pas mieux, je m'étais fait quelques espoirs en entendant parler d'un soit disant iphone low cost...Mais vu le prix ça doit etre du low cost de riche 

En tout cas vraiment déçu par ce keynote, aucune nouveauté vraiment intéressante, des tarifs toujours en haut de panier, bref le minimum syndical, je me demande vraiment si Apple peut encore faire la différence


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (14 Septembre 2013)

Hello,
Pour moi, l'iPhone 5c aurait du être un peu moins cher (-100), et même chose pour le 4S. Sinon, l'idée de mettre la vieille génération dans un autre emballage est plutôt une bonne idée.
En ce qui concerne le 5S, je suis déçu par 3 choses : 
- j'espérait un écran un peu plus grand (4.3 ou 4.5"). Une tablette qui fait téléphone ne m'intéresse pas, j'aurais juste aimé avoir un peu plus de surface.
- la couleur "classique", noire avec les bords en argent n'existe plus (depuis l'iPhone 5 ?). Je trouve la nouvelle version noire moins jolie.
- l'appareil photo toujours limité. Je pensais qu'Apple monterait à 15 megapixels.
Par contre, je trouve le lecteur d'empreintes plutôt pratique (à vérifier en testant dans un Apple Store, mais je suppose que ça marche bien), et je pense que vu que cet iPhone est le premier en 64-Bit, il tiendra plus longtemps que les autres (càd le temps que tous les iBidules soient en 64-Bit, donc ±5 ans, contre 3 pour les vieux iPhones).
Voilà


----------



## Martin_a (14 Septembre 2013)

Le 5S est une vitrine technologique vendue très chère pour une niche d'utilisateurs.

Le 5C est un très bon iPhone 5, 4G et fun, vendu pour 100 euros avec un forfait 4G a 40 euros par mois, vous verrez que ça va cartonner.


Quand a ceux qui crient au scandale et cherche la révolution... Vous vous attendiez a quoi ? Un iPhone qui fasse le café ? Depuis le premier iPhone il n'y a eu aucune évolution si ce n'est une amélioration des performances de l'ensemble...


Quand au débat sur les empreintes digitales... Il suffit d'être allé une fois aux USA pour qu'ils aient vos empreintes, ou d'avoir fait un passeport biométrique.


Bientôt la carte d'identité elle aussi sera biométrique... Bref encore un débat dépassé...


----------



## jcoulais (14 Septembre 2013)

La plupart des concepts de base étaient dans le premier iPhone. Il est devenu difficile d'innover, il faudrait inventer de nouveaux concepts pour justifier de tes tarifs. Alors chaque version améliore. En face, chez Android, ils ont d'abord copié, puis amélioré (c'était nécessaire), puis ils se sont lachés et semblent innover.
J'ai un iPhone4, qui me donne toute satisfaction, je l'utilise plus en smartphone qu'en téléphone, et la taille de l'écran est devenue LE problème. Du coté Android, ils ont compris et proposent toute la gamme de tailles. On a moqué le galaxy note, mais depuis Samsung en a vendu plus de 30 millions, il y a donc un public pour des écrans de plus grande taille. Pourquoi Apple n'a t'il pas flairé cela ? Pourquoi ne pas proposer une gamme de taille qui couvre les différents besoins, taille actuelle pour ergonomie et usage principalement téléphone-SMS, taille 5,5 à 6 pouces pour un usage productivité, surf internet, lecture de cartes en GPS.
Je vais changer, et prendre soit un galaxy note 3 (750 , ça calme...) ou le futur HTC one max, annoncé mais pas sorti. Et je le garderai plusieurs années... car à ce prix, on ne peut pas changer tous les ans.
Le 5S et le 5C ne répondent pas à mon usage, le seul argument en faveur du 5s, c'est la capteur d'empreinte ( protection contre le vol, la protection de la vie privée, le futur paiement en ligne, la gestion fastidieuse des mots de passe si tout cela est géré !). C'est une innovation.


----------



## alargeau (14 Septembre 2013)

Il y a selon moi deux "problèmes" :
1. je crois que depuis que Free a sorti un vrai forfait sans engagement (et que tous les autres ont suivi), on a pris conscience du prix des téléphones nus. Il n'est donc pas anodin qu'Apple ait fortement chuté en France. Avant ça, presque personne ne connaissait le prix nu. C'est d'autant plus problématique que les téléphones d'Apple font minimum 600 nu (un peu moins pour le 5C) ;
2. Les avancées technologiques sur les smartphones sont dans une phase stagnante : il n'y a plus de gros "ouah" lors des keynotes car ce n'est peut-être plus possible pendant encore quelque temps. Bref, le meilleur est passé, et il faut savoir accepter qu'Apple ne peut plus nous étonner comme elle l'avait fait lors des premiers iPhone. Si demain Apple met la NFC, personne ne sera étonné, si Apple met un écran plus grand, personne ne sera étonné, etc.

Maintenant qu'on a parlé de ces deux choses, il convient aussi de les combiner. Si on était prêt, au temps des premiers iPhone, à mettre 600, c'est qu'il y avait un réel avantage : soit on achetait un téléphone qui ne faisait que téléphone, soit on achetait un smartphone. Aujourd'hui, la majorité des téléphones vendus sur notre marché sont des smartphones, ils font donc tous à peu près la même chose (internet, applications, etc.).

Si je prends un exemple concret, c'est-à-dire le mien, je possède un iPhone 4 fait qui tout ce dont j'ai besoin. Alors pourquoi changer ? Étant donné que j'ai un forfait sans engagement, il va falloir que je paye le téléphone nu, donc au prix plein. Je ne suis pas contre y mettre le prix, car l'écosystème est vraiment bon, jusqu'à une certaine limite tout de même. Mais là où, selon moi, la stratégie d'Apple montre ses limites, c'est qu'elle semble penser que ce qui est applicable aux ordinateurs peut aussi l'être aux téléphones. C'est peut-être vrai, mais pas pour moi : je veux bien mettre le prix pour acheter un Mac plutôt qu'un PC car il s'agit là d'un produit de création, mais par contre mettre 600 dans un iPhone, ça me gêne un peu. Et c'est justement peut-être parce que l'iPhone n'est pas un produit de création, contrairement à un ordinateur ou même une tablette, que cette stratégie me semble limitée dans le temps. Il sera d'ailleurs intéressant de voir comment Apple va réagir à l'avenir, et je pense (ou plutôt j'espère) que les iPhone 5C et 5S ne sont que des solutions temporaires pour faire patienter les gens jusqu'à l'année prochaine, histoire de gagner du temps pour repenser la gamme iPhone.
Résultat des courses me concernant, mon iPhone 4 va rempiler pour un an.


----------



## samoussa (14 Septembre 2013)

Martin_a a dit:


> Le 5C est un très bon iPhone 5, 4G et fun, vendu pour 100 euros avec un forfait 4G a 40 euros par mois, vous verrez que ça va cartonner.



Heu...tu me trouve le forfait à 40  qui te met le phone à 100 :mouais: parce que ce que je vois c'est plûtot 300


----------



## flotow (14 Septembre 2013)

samoussa a dit:


> Heu...tu me trouve le forfait à 40  qui te met le phone à 100 :mouais: parce que ce que je vois c'est plûtot 300



Et puis 40 par mois


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (14 Septembre 2013)

alargeau a dit:


> <...> Si je prends un exemple concret, c'est-à-dire le mien, je possède un iPhone 4 fait qui tout ce dont j'ai besoin. Alors pourquoi changer ? Étant donné que j'ai un forfait sans engagement, il va falloir que je paye le téléphone nu, donc au prix plein. Je ne suis pas contre y mettre le prix, car l'écosystème est vraiment bon, jusqu'à une certaine limite tout de même. Mais là où, selon moi, la stratégie d'Apple montre ses limites, c'est qu'elle semble penser que ce qui est applicable aux ordinateurs peut aussi l'être aux téléphones. <...>.



J'ai toujours pensé que dans l'électronique grand public, un fabriquant se contentant de vendre des appareils, même excellents, ne peut gagner sa vie. J'ai vu Grundig, qui faisait des appareils excellents dans mon adolescence, disparaître, et il en va de même pour Sony, dont les appareils sont pourtant de très bonne qualité (et même, j'ose le dire, "beaux").

Si par contre, comme dans le cas Apple, le constructeur propose un écosystème unique pour les machines de bureau portables, et mobiles (et seul Apple propose ceci), qui lui procure des revenus récurrents, l'équation économique change....

Je pense que les gens, lorsqu'ils avaient un tourne disque, ont fini par comprendre que la valeur des disques qu'ils avaient achetés était supérieure à celle de la platine. Idem dans le cas d'un lecteur CD, d'un lecteur de DVD (j'ai par exemple 800 DVD chez moi).

Eh bien il en va de même avec un appareil accédant à l'écosystème Apple. Hormis dans le cas où l'utilisateur pirate tout et/ou n'achète jamais d'applis , de contenu en général (musique, vidéos, livres ..., etc .... (mais alors il n'a pas le profil d'un client Apple) la somme de tout ce qu'il achète ainsi finit par excéder le prix des appareils.

Ami lecteur, fais le calcul en ce qui te concerne, tu seras surpris ....

Alors oui, bien sûr, Apple encaisse son pourcentage, mais à la différence du monde PC, ou l'obsolescence de la plateforme oblige en pratique à acheter à nouveau tout le contenu, rien de tel dans le monde Apple.

Je pense donc que c'est une approche des coûts réels (coûts de possession, si on veut, comme on dit dans le monde professionnel) qui tourne à l'avantage de l'écosystème Apple, et donc des appareils qui s'y rattachent, et que finalement le coût de l'appareil lui-même devient marginal.

En plus, et là je te rejoins, dans le cas d'un mobile, on achète un package mobile+accès réseau, qui obscurcit encore la question ....


----------



## Madalvée (14 Septembre 2013)

> monde PC, ou l'obsolescence de la plateforme oblige en pratique à acheter à nouveau tout le contenu, rien de tel dans le monde Apple.



C'est pas l'inverse, non ?


----------



## Alias (14 Septembre 2013)

Je pense que le 5C n'est pas fait pour être acheté nu.
Après pour l'éternel débat forfait avec engagement / forfait sans engagement, je ne vois pas ou est le soucis. Personnellement je ne suis pas gêner d'être engagé chez un opérateur ... que je souhaite pas quitter !!! Chez moi, seule la 3G d'Orange marche bien, donc je reste chez Orange. De plus, mon forfait me permets d'avoir un abonnement Deezer Premium et un partage de connexion pour mon iPad ...
Mon iPhone 4S ayant un peu plus de deux ans, comme mon forfait, je vais renouveler ce dernier en prenant un iPhone 5S que je trouve être une superbe machine.
Vos remarques sur ses points faibles (écran, autonomie ...) sont justes mais vous oubliez d'évoquer l'environnement dans lequel l'iPhone s'insère : le flux de photos avec le Mac et l'iPad, la synchro des calendriers, la lecture que l'on débute sur iPad pour la continuer sur iPhone ou bientôt sur Mac, etc  ... Pour moi, la force de l'iPhone est là !


----------



## MacRicow (14 Septembre 2013)

Si Apple s'est retrouvé un temps ultradominant sur le marché de la tablette par exemple, c'est autant parce qu'il a fallu du temps aux concurrents pour aligner des produits capables d'entrer en compétition que pour les qualités intrinsèques du produit. Il ne me semble pas, considérant l'intégration verticale de ses produits (logiciel et matériel construits l'un pour l'autre avec des services intégrés), Apple ait jamais souhaité avoir 100% des parts de marché.

Depuis l'origine, les produits Apple sont des produits chers, il n'y a pas de changement de paradigme avec les nouveaux iPhone, je ne vois donc pas de polémique au sujet de la tarification des nouveaux iPhone. Apple poursuit l'idée d'être une marque référence, mais considère manifestement que ses parts de marché vont inéluctablement baisser ou tout au mieux stagner face à des producteurs agiles (c'est-à-dire dire capable de lancer une production de masse en un temps record) tels que Samsung.

Dans cette perspective, maintenir des marges fortes (et renforcer l'idée qu'un produit Apple est un produit de luxe) me semble le meilleur moyen pour eux de maintenir leur activité et leur image de marque. Remarquez tout de même que les produits de Samsung, Nokia, HTC&#8230; ne sont pas beaucoup moins chers que l'iPhone. Il ne faut pas oublier que lorsqu'un client achète un iPhone, il n'achète pas qu'un iPhone, il achète également du service (iCloud n'est pas véritablement gratuit).

L'économie numérique était à l'état végétatif avant l'arrivée de l'iPod, de l'iPhone puis de l'iPad. Ces produits de rupture ont permis de développer les offres en matière de distribution de contenus numériques, autant pour les utilisateurs Apple que pour les autres d'ailleurs. Les éditeurs, autrefois frileux à l'extrême, sont aujourd'hui beaucoup moins rétifs à distribuer leurs contenus en numérique. Aussi, l'économie numérique est-elle aujourd'hui en pleine expansion et permet aux offres de matériels portables connectés de trouver un public, car il y a de l'offre de contenus et de services.

Les smartphones, tablettes et autres gadgets connectés sont matures et il reste peu de place dans les années à venir pour de nouveaux produits de rupture capable de révolutionner les usages. Les lunettes de Google, peut-être, et encore, sommes-nous véritablement prêts pour cela? Les montres de Sony et de Samsung? On peut encore douter de leur réelle utilité. On entend souvent des plaintes comme quoi le monde va trop vite, et paradoxalement, on entend aussi des plaintes comme quoi les choses ne vont pas assez vite : on voudrait des produits qui nous fassent rêver avant même que nous ne soyons prêts à les accepter dans notre vie quotidienne (donc à les acheter).

Pour en revenir aux derniers iPhone, ils ne sont bien sûr qu'une évolution de l'existant. Il n'y a pas matière à un produit de rupture, puisque l'existant remplit déjà bien son usage. Un iPhone plus grand? Pourquoi pas, mais pour quel usage s'il ne rentre pas dans la poche? Si c'est pour mettre dans un sac à main, pourquoi ne pas opter pour un iPad mini, avec une taille d'écran plus confortable?

Le 5C (C pour Colourful) se destine à des populations plus jeunes et nul doute que celui-ci ne se vendra bien que s'il est couplé à des offres opérateurs. C'est un iPhone 5 amélioré avec une coque polycarbonate qui semble de très bonne qualité et résistante aux rayures. Pour 100&#8364; de plus, on a le 5S, aussi ce positionnement tarifaire est à même d'amener les acheteurs à choisir le haut de gamme. Le capteur d'empreinte (qui existe déjà chez d'autres) est un avantage certain : qui n'est pas obligé de saisir son code plusieurs fois par jour sauf à ne pas utiliser son smartphone ou à ne pas avoir mis en place la sécurité (à ses risques et périls)?

En intégrant un processeur 64 bits sur son iPhone 5s, Apple table sur un besoin de mémoire accru. Le passage au 64 bits permet d'intégrer plus de 4Go de mémoire vive (l'iPhone 5 ne compte qu'un seul Go), ce qui rend possible la création d'applications beaucoup plus gourmandes en mémoire sur cet iPhone. Comme à son habitude, Apple ne communique pas sur la mémoire vive de ses iPhone. Il faudra donc attendre qu'il soit démonté par certains pour savoir ce qu'il en est et si par hasard Apple n'aurait pas été un peu plus généreux en RAM avec ce modèle, ce qui est susceptible d'améliorer ainsi sensiblement ses performances.

À noter également le coprocesseur de mouvement M7, lequel va pouvoir décharger le processeur de la gestion des capteurs, ce qui est à même à la fois d'améliorer les performances et de réduire la consommation. À ce sujet, même chose, il faudra attendre les premiers retours pour voir si l'iPhone 5S tient ses promesses à cet égard. L'énergie reste le point faible de nombre de smartphones.

Apple boude le NFC, et il se pourrait que ce soit un choix gagnant, considérant que les offres de service en NFC restent à la marge. On a beaucoup glosé sur la possibilité de payer avec son smartphone via NFC, mais force est de constater que dans les faits, cela est peu utilisé malgré un certain nombre de smartphones équipés de la technologie. En revanche, Apple a intégré iBeacon qui n'est autre que le Bluetooth Low Energy. Paypal propose déjà un système de paiement nommé Beacon qui fonctionne avec ce Bluetooth. Cela pourrait mettre un terme aux ambitions du NFC, une simple clé USB pouvant suffire à un commerçant pour le proposer, contrairement au NFC qui prendrait un appareillage spécifique.


----------



## benkenobi (14 Septembre 2013)

J'aime beaucoup l'iPhone, et les nouveaux venus me plaisent énormément. Même le 5C (en bleu), si, si.

Je suis loin d'être pauvre et je pourrais débourser les 600 du 5C ou pourquoi pas les 700 à 900 du 5S.

Mais franchement, je ne peux pas me justifier à moi-même de dépenser une telle somme pour un téléphone. Même un Apple.

Alors je dis stop et mon prochain téléphone ne devra pas dépasser les 200-300. Je vais peut-être regretter l'iPhone mais je vais quand même le faire. Rendez-vous dans quelques mois pour le bilan.


C'était ma réaction au keynote.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (14 Septembre 2013)

Madalvée a dit:


> C'est pas l'inverse, non ?



Je ne comprends pas ta remarque. Le contenu Musique, livres, films achetés restera disponible, quelle que soit l'évolution du système Apple, et dans la limite de cinq Mac et dix iBidules sur rattachés au compte sur lequel l'achat a été fait. Donc rien à repayer (si d'aventure tu as déjà cinq Macs, tu lui retires son utilisation pour récupérer un slot pour la nouvelle machine).

Pour les logiciels, là naturellement on ne peut espérer éternellement des mises à jour gratuites, mais depuis plus de cinq ans que je suis repassé au Mac, je n'ai jamais du racheter un logiciel devenu obsolète de par les évolutions de System X (et avec toujours, ce qui est appréciable, même si le prix de la plupart des logiciels sur l'AppStore est bas, le fait de ne payer qu'une fois pour un usage familial sur plusieurs machines).

Dans le monde PC, lorsque MicroMou passe de XP à Vista, de Vista à Windows 7 ou 8 ou que sais je encore, ou doit changer de machine, bon courage pour récupérer les licences (si c'est possible ...), voir les sujets ouverts sur ce forum .... le plus souvent l'utilisateur doit racheter ses applications (enfin, celles qu'ils n'a pas piratées, bien sûr ...). D'autre part le prix s'entend le plus souvent pour une machine, ou alors il monte à des niveaux beaucoup plus élevés.


----------



## izoong (14 Septembre 2013)

Un mini historique pour ma part :

J'ai acheté un 3GS il y a longtemps. Je l'ai payé 2 ans dans mon forfait, il a du me couter un peu plus de 900 au final.

J'ai eu un galaxy note en 2011, tombé, cassé, changé (merci mon assureur qui met une franchise de 200 sur ce genre de chose) Au final en deux ans ce téléphone m'a déjà couté plus de 850

Mon expérience va me faire revenir chez Apple.
Premièrement plus de téléphone ultra-fragile au grand écran très destructible. donc plus de Galaxy, j'ai donné là dessus. Et finalement je préfère un écran plus petit et iOS. Mais ce ne sera pas un 5s, trop facile à abimer (et sans doute assez fragile aussi) et pas envie d'essuyer les plâtres. De toute façon je n'aime pas le designdu 5/5s.
Donc le 5c pour moi est idéal, coque moins fragile, Design qui me va... On verra pour ce qui est de la finition et de la qualité du plastique, pour le moment on ne peut se fier qu'au vidéo, c'est un peu léger pour avoir une opinion.

On a pas parlé du prix, franchement en nu il est pas si cher vu que c'est un iphone 5, et il va me suivre partout car non simlocké.


----------



## MiTh (14 Septembre 2013)

izoong a dit:


> Un mini historique pour ma part :
> 
> J'ai acheté un 3GS il y a longtemps. Je l'ai payé 2 ans dans mon forfait, il a du me couter un peu plus de 900 au final.
> 
> ...



Du même avis.

Et puis dans une poche un S4 (et je parle pas d'un Note) c'est vraiment trop pour moi.
Pourtant je le trouve super beau, mais trop grand.

L'iphone 5C pour moi, j'aime pas les bords à la perpendiculaire du 5/5S
En plus ça nique ton jean!


----------



## Lucieaus (14 Septembre 2013)

100E le nouveau processeur + chasis en verre + gadget biométrique inutile, ça laisse songeur sur les marges qu'ils se prennent ....

Sinon ben, des couleurs pastel horribles, un processeur vieux de 2 ans, résolution pitoyable pour un smartphone à 600 euros, 4 pouces fin 2013 ( ......) ,du plastique, avec les coques trouées c'est juste ridicule, le prix qui est lolesque

Il n'y a que l'iPhone 5c blanc qui est sympa, tant il rappelle les derniers macbooks


----------



## MiTh (14 Septembre 2013)

Lucieaus a dit:


> 100E le nouveau processeur + chasis en verre + gadget biométrique inutile, ça laisse songeur sur les marges qu'ils se prennent ....
> 
> Sinon ben, des couleurs pastel horribles, un processeur vieux de 2 ans, résolution pitoyable pour un smartphone à 600 euros, 4 pouces fin 2013 ( ......) ,du plastique, avec les coques trouées c'est juste ridicule, le prix qui est lolesque
> 
> Il n'y a que l'iPhone 5c blanc qui est sympa, tant il rappelle les derniers macbooks



"le prix qui est lolesque" comme ton commentaire !

Résolution pitoyable ? 326PPI = le nombre à partir duquel l'oeil humain ne peut faire la différence!!!!!

Alors explique moi à quoi ça sert de faire du 500PPI si tu remarques pas la différence ?

Sur 1000 arguments négatifs, lui était le dernier !

Un commentaire aussi con, ça faisait longtemps !


----------



## Lucieaus (14 Septembre 2013)

Vas surfer sur le net sur un Xperia Z ou Galaxy Note 2, et sur un iPhone 5

Si tu ne trouves aucune différence, et aucun confort dans le grand écran du Z ou note 2, je t'en félicite.
La tendance va aux grands écrans avec une vraie résolution HD.

Le retina ne fait pas tout.


----------



## MiTh (14 Septembre 2013)

La seul différence entre un écran plus grand, des contrastes différents selon les modèles je vois pas.

C'est comme une télé 107 cm et 66 cm, c'est plus agréable sur 107 encore que...
Mais en aucun cas il faut parler de résolution.


----------



## Lucieaus (14 Septembre 2013)

Bah teste un smartphone de plus de 5 pouces avec une résolution de 1080P et tu verras.
Même Wiko balade Apple sur ce terrain là. Plus personne n'a envie de scroller en long en large et en travers en surfant sur le web sur son smartphone. Ca allait en 2010 ça, faut évoluer Apple.


----------



## Mopiu (14 Septembre 2013)

MiTH calme toi, on a tous des avis différents et chacun à le droit de les exprimer. 

Pour les coques je suis tout à fait d'accord, elles sont infames. 

Beaucoup ont soulignés qu'Apple avait toujours vendu des produits chers. 
C'est vrai, mais je pense que ce qui a étonné (moi en tout cas ça m'a étonné) c'est de voir qu'avec l'IPad mini Apple semblait avoir amorcé un virage, auquel elle renonce totalement avec les IPhone actuels.


----------



## Larme (14 Septembre 2013)

Waow, quand je vois les derniers « arguments »...

Je suis désolé, mais moi, je surfe tranquillement sur les sites sur lesquels je vais avec mon iPhone 4S. Ça reste un smartphone, pas une tablette ou un Mac/PC, ça reste de l'appoint.
On peut critiquer le fait qu'Apple ne veuille pas aller du côté des phablettes, mais bon. Moi ça me convient.

On peut également critiquer la composition interne des 5C par rapport à son prix, mais il ne faut pas oublier que vu ce que font beaucoup de personnes avec leur iPhone ou leur smartphone en général, que le processeur soit celui de l'iPhone 5 ou de l'iPhone 10, ils s'en foutent totalement. L'iPhone 5C est pour un nouveau marché édulcoré (marché asiatique notamment) et «*hype » (combien des personnes précédemment citées veulent un iPhone parce que c'est un iPhone plus qu'autre chose ?), pas pour les geeks et amateurs de puissances. Là, en général, les gens préfèrent se tourner vers Android où ils peuvent bidouiller à foison.

Par contre, les coques, je les trouve horribles, mais je me tais, j'en achèterais pas de toute manière.


----------



## adlc11 (14 Septembre 2013)

Je crois avoir compris la "stratégie" marketing d'Apple en ce qui concerne les nouveaux iPhones...
Comme vous, j'ai été très étonné du prix du 5c. Mais bon, en même temps, Apple n'avait jamais parlé d'un iPhone low-cost. C'est un iPhone 5 dans une coque en plastique, rien de plus. 

Le 5c est seulement 100 euros moins cher que l'iPhone 5S... Je pense qu'Apple craignait qu'en lançant un iPhone beaucoup mois cher (imaginons 400 euros), tout le monde achèterait le 5C, délaissant ainsi le 5S. Là, il n'y a pas d'immense différence de prix entre les deux, donc on se dit "pour 100 euros de plus j'ai le 5S", ce qui amène à réfléchir, et pousse à dépenser plus pour le 5S.

Voilà, pour moi, ce qui pourrait expliquer le prix élevé du 5C .

Le 5S est une bonne évolution du 5, je trouve. De toute façon, à quoi vous vous attendiez ? L'iPhone (et les smartphones hauts de gamme en général) sont déjà "parfaits" et bourrés de fonctionnalités utiles comme futiles... Il n'y aura plus de révolution de ce côté, mais juste des évolutions mineures, comme on en voit depuis l'iPhone 4 (amélioration de l'APN, du processeur, des fonctions, d'année en année, etc... ).
On ne peut s'attendre qu'à ça : à des évolutions mineures... Et l'iPhone 5S rempli bien son rôle sur ce plan.

Là où des évolutions pourraient apparaître, c'est sur le prix. Mais on est chez Apple, et baisser les prix ne fait pas parti de leurs habitudes.

En clair, je ne comprends pas vraiment pourquoi tout le monde s'énerve. A quoi vous attendiez-vous ? (en dehors de l'iPhone 5C, qui est, je l'admets, une petite déception).


----------



## bompi (14 Septembre 2013)

J'ai regardé la présentation (avec un peu de retard, comme souvent).
Enfin, disons que j'ai craqué avant la fin parce qu'au bout de 10 occurrences de _incredible_ et quinze de _amazing_, je fatigue un peu... (j'apprécie toujours la parfaite diction de ces messieurs (car il n'y a pas beaucoup de dames, à ces présentations) qui entretient l'illusion que je comprends parfaitement l'anglais (Jonathan Ive)  et l'anglo-américain (les autres)).

Bref. Sur des aspects superficiels, j'ai plus apprécié que d'habitude la vidéo de présentation de l'iPhone 5C, sobre et visuellement assez jolie, avec les machines au travail (ça m'a toujours plus, ces robots). Et surtout, pour une fois, une musique, proche d'une certaine _Muzak_, plutôt élégante et électronique : ça change.

Si les couleurs de l'iPhone 5C semblent un peu agressives (j'aurais bien glissé un gris inter-sidéral dans le lot, pour le repos des yeux), la qualité d'ensemble a bien l'air d'être là. Vraiment dommage qu'il ne soit pas 100 euros de moins...

À part ça, je pense que ça ne vaut pas la peine de refaire ici un débat sur l'obsolescence du contenu (données et leur format) ou des fonctions (applications qui les créent ou les modifient), il y a déjà un fil sur le sujet et ce sera vain, comme toujours.

L'analyse ci-devant de *MacRicow* (#74) me paraît tout à fait pertinente (bienvenue dans les forums ).


----------



## iluro_64 (15 Septembre 2013)

Comme toujours (re Georges Brassens dans Émilie Jolie  ), il y a les "pour", "les contres, les "radicaux", les "extrémistes" (et je n'emploie pas de mots grossiers). Mais ! N'y-a-t-il pas quelques indifférents ?

Que l'iPhone nouveau millésime soit le plus beau beau, le plus puissant, le plus rapide, le plus moche, le plus gourmand, le plus nul, etc  je m'en bats l'il !

Dites-moi donc à quoi sert un téléphone portable, fut-il intelligent ou pas, lorsqu'il ne peut pas remplir son rôle de "communicateur" parce qu'il n'y a tout simplement pas de réseau ? Et que c'est justement à l'endroit où l'on se trouve, que l'on est en danger, qu'il en faudrait. Car, finalement, n'est-ce pas cette fonction-là qu'on lui demande d'assurer : appeler au secours ?

Le "smartphone" est un objet détourné de sa fonction initiale, tout comme l'est devenu l'ordinateur portable. Il faudrait qu'il soit suffisamment petit pour que toutes les manipulations puissent se faire avec une seule main. Mais il est devenu immense parce que des tablettes (encore un détournement) sont devenus des téléphones tout en se prenant pour des appareils photos ou des ordinateurs "ultra-portables".

Prenons enfin pour ce qu'il est le téléphone portable, toutes marques et toutes fonctions confondues, un vulgaire produit jetable, parce c'est cela que les utilisateurs en on fait, malgré son prix relativement élevé.


----------



## Fraaldr45 (15 Septembre 2013)

Pour ma part, j'ai débuté avec un iPhone 3GS 32go d'occasion. (état neuf)
Puis je me suis réengagé auprès de mon opérateur (2 ans) pour un iPhone 4s à 290&#8364; + forfait à 29,90&#8364;. Illimité 24/7 500 mo.
Cela peut vous paraître un mauvais choix. Mais je ne souhaite pas avoir le "dernier téléphone à la mode".
Lors de mon réengagement, le 5C ou 5S sera déjà obsolète, et me sera proposé à un tarif plus abordable. Sous forme de crédit, avec petites mensualités.
Le 5c sera dans un an ou 2 ans, l'iPhone d'entrée de gamme avec forfait et prix abordable.


----------



## pommeplus (15 Septembre 2013)

Pas d'écran plus grand, donc je garde mon 5 en lorgnant avec jalousie les Galaxy et autres Huawei avec leurs 5 ou 6p, bien mieux pour regarder des photos ou lire un texte. À quoi cela sert-il d'avoir un super appareil photo, de faire des videos au ralenti si c'est pour visionner sur un truc ridiculement étroit ? Ah oui, il tient mieux dans la main, c'est vrai. ET puis aussi, tarifs toujours très élévés, je me demande si je ne passerai pas à Android l'année prochaine


----------



## ILaw (15 Septembre 2013)

smog a dit:


> Quand je pense que j'ai acheté mon iMac 21" pour 979 euros sur le refurb...
> Et que le iPhone 5S est à 100 euros au dessous...
> 
> Certes, rien à voir entre les deux en ce qui concerne l'utilisation, mais d'un point de vue symbolique, ça casse bien.
> ...



Je n'a i pour ma part aucun doute sur le fait que des gens prennent des iPhones pour se donner un semblant de statut social sans réfléchir au fait que pour le même budget ils pourraient avoir un téléphone lambda et un Mac...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (15 Septembre 2013)

pommeplus a dit:


> Pas d'écran plus grand, donc je garde mon 5 en lorgnant avec jalousie les Galaxy et autres Huawei avec leurs 5 ou 6p, bien mieux pour regarder des photos ou lire un texte. À quoi cela sert-il d'avoir un super appareil photo, de faire des videos au ralenti si c'est pour visionner sur un truc ridiculement étroit ? Ah oui, il tient mieux dans la main, c'est vrai. ET puis aussi, tarifs toujours très élévés, je me demande si je ne passerai pas à Android l'année prochaine



L'iPhone est d'abord un téléphone. Et comme tous les téléphones portables, il doit tenir tenir dans la main mais aussi dans une poche.

Perso, le petit écran de 4 pouces de mon iPhone 4 ne m'a jamais dérangé car j'accepte les contraintes inhérentes à ce type d'appareil (je me vois mal téléphoner avec un téléphone taille XXXXXXL) et l'avantage que me procure le côté de poche de l'appareil compense largement les relatifs inconvénients dus à la petitesse de son écran, notamment en lecture de texte.

Il y a quelques mois j'ai investi dans un iPad 4. Pour le confort de lecture, comparé à mon iPhone c'est le jour et la nuit. Mais je ne téléphone pas avec mon iPad et ne cherche pas à le faire rentrer dans mes poches.

Tout ça pour dire qu'on ne peut pas avoir le beurre, l'argent du beurre et le popotin de la crémière et que je trouve ridicule cette course au gigantisme pour les écrans de smartphone.


----------



## ILaw (15 Septembre 2013)

et pourtant si , grand écran : grande visibilité OU ALORS POURQUOI apple nous bassine t'elle avec ses applications de video ? Sur un 4 ???? ridicule tout ça pour amortir du matériel de fonderie déjà largement amorti, 

ensuite, plus gros téléphone = plus grosse batterie = plus de souci de durée de charge

donc pour ma part, n'étant plus en 2007 mais presque en 2014 je prends pour remplacer un virtuel 5S intéressant, un 6/7" avec double sim, emplacement pour carte SD 64 GO (eh oui pas besoin de payer 999 euros  ) et possibilité de brancher une clé USB ou DD. synchronisation avec mes macs sans souci. 

On est en 2014, de même qu'un ordinateur sans USB3 ni thunderbolt est de nos jours obsolète, un Iphone 5  est un appareil du début des années 2010. Lors de sa sortie l'iphone était une avancée, désormais l'iphone est *dépassé.*

Voila mon avis après réflexion sur l'iphone 5CQFD
vaut pas son prix, en 5C le plastique est une régression par rapport à la qualité du hardware antérieur, le 5S n'apporte pas grand chose. J'ai des doutes quant à l'efficience du système de reconnaissance digitale... bref. non.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (15 Septembre 2013)

ILaw a dit:


> et pourtant si , grand écran : grande visibilité OU ALORS POURQUOI apple nous bassine t'elle avec ses applications de video ? Sur un 4 ???? ridicule tout ça pour amortir du matériel de fonderie déjà largement amorti,
> 
> ensuite, plus gros téléphone = plus grosse batterie = plus de souci de durée de charge
> 
> ...



7 pouces, c'est la taille de l'écran de l'iPad mini. C'est du délire !


----------



## menestrelo (15 Septembre 2013)

Comme la majorité un peu déçu ....J'ai laissé tomber mon iphone 4 pour un blackberry Z10 je retrouve la nouveauté et la fraicheur d'un os bien conçu et une partie télephone bien meilleur  bon après j'ai pas toutes les applis que j'avais sur IOS et pas sur que dans un an bb existe toujours ...  ça me rappelle ma situation en 2001 avec le démarrage d'os X 10.2 . Mais je parie dans le retour de Blackberry.


----------



## Lucieaus (15 Septembre 2013)

Un galaxy S4 rentre aisément dans un slim 
Ce sont quand même des téléphones ayant une vocation pour le multimédia, sinon ça ne sert à rien de mettre de tels processeurs. Et un confort pour le multimédia nécessite un écran plus grand.
Un film en fullHD sur la résolution native en 1080p d'un Galaxy S4 c'est juste monstrueux, ça n'a strictement rien à voir avec un iPhone 5. Idem pour Youtube, le visionnage de photos, etc

Je pense qu'Apple va couler au niveau smartphones; ce qui les maintient à flot, c'est la "hypitude" de la marque.
IOS n'est plus du tout intuitif comparé à la surcouche Android Touchwiz d'un Samsung. Çà rend surtout un iPhone bien incomplet. Google innove immensément plus niveau software, et les surcouches deviennent de plus en plus performantes, bourrées de petits trucs en plus, qui peuvent être utile. Eraser par exemple sur le S4.

J'ai toujours eu des iPhones, mais aujourd'hui je ne leur trouve plus aucun interet par rapport aux smartphones haut de gamme android, si ce n'est le design.


----------



## boninmi (15 Septembre 2013)

J'en ai toujours pas.
Ça sert à quelque chose ?


----------



## samoussa (15 Septembre 2013)

menestrelo a dit:


> Comme la majorité un peu déçu ....J'ai laissé tomber mon iphone 4 pour un blackberry Z10 je retrouve la nouveauté et la fraicheur d'un os bien conçu et une partie télephone bien meilleur  bon après j'ai pas toutes les applis que j'avais sur IOS et pas sur que dans un an bb existe toujours ...  ça me rappelle ma situation en 2001 avec le démarrage d'os X 10.2 . Mais je parie dans le retour de Blackberry.



 pareil et oui le z10 est vraiment bien je trouve


----------



## Lanfeust spp (15 Septembre 2013)

Paradise a dit:


> Beaucoup de mal à comprendre la position du 5c.
> 100 euros de moins que le 5s qui est vraiment pas donné (sans commentaire)
> Pour le reste, la magie n'est pas là et c'est *LE* point négatif de la conf...
> 
> ...



Alors pourquoi ne pas rester au 5 si le 5s ne vous enthousiasme pas ??

Apple a raison de continuer dans cette voie si elle trouve toujours autant de followers près à acheter les dernières nouveautés même si ils n'en ont pas besoin...

Ahhh, consommation, quand tu nous tiens...

Pour ma part, je partage le même manque d'enthousiasme et mon 4s me fera encore 1 an de plus


----------



## samoussa (15 Septembre 2013)

iDuck a dit:


> 7 pouces, c'est la taille de l'écran de l'iPad mini. C'est du délire !



mheu non!... après l'iPhone, après l'iPad, bientôt l'iFad ! smartphone à 1400 integralement recouvert de saphir et écran 13"  On aura même possibilité de contracter un contrat Applecare +++++ à 149/mois incluant la protection d'un garde du corps !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h54 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h49 ----------




Lanfeust spp a dit:


> Alors pourquoi ne pas rester au 5 si le 5s ne vous enthousiasme pas ??
> 
> Apple a raison de continuer dans cette voie si elle trouve toujours autant de followers près à acheter les dernières nouveautés même si ils n'en ont pas besoin...
> 
> ...



Oui mais Apple encore moins que les autres n'a le droit à l'échec. tout le monde l'attend au tournant (concurrents, presse etc...). A la moindre contre performance des ventes ça risque d'être la curée. Le problème c'est qu'on a l'impression qu'ils n'osent plus vraiment grand chose.Soit ils en sont incapables par manque d'idée, soit ils en sont incapables par manque d'audace, c'est peut être là la différence entre Jobs et Cook. Cook fait le boulot. Il gère Apple en bon père de famille, s'occupe de faire rentrer les dividendes à coup sur, ce qui est évidemment paradoxale avec l'idée de prise de risque et de réelle innovation, donc paradoxale avec l'Histoire d'Apple


----------



## iluro_64 (15 Septembre 2013)

Ce fil de discussion, tout comme cet autre : *Sondage : Iphone 5C & 5S ! Décision d'achat ?*, n'est que l'expression de la mauvaise humeur de ceux qui attendaient la lune, et n'ont même pas eu un minuscule astéroïde. C'est l'éternel problème de prendre ses rêves pour des réalité. Presque tout ce qu'on peut lire est irrationnel, y compris la prévision de la disparition prochaine d'Apple parce que ces derniers iPhone ne sont que des évolutions technologiques, et non pas une nouvelle révolution. De toute façon, dans ce marché, y-a-t-il encore quelque innovation à attendre ? Non, tout juste quelques évolutions technologiques successives. D'ailleurs, dans ces deux fils de récriminations qui parle du nouveau processeur et de son compagnon d'affichage ? Personne. On parle de poids, de taille, d'OS, d'usage, mélangeant tout. On ne parle même pas de la fonction de base : téléphoner.

Avant de conclure au désastre final auquel Apple doit s"attendre, ne vaudrait-il pas mieux remettre prophétie et récrimination au fond de sa poche avec un mouchoir par-dessus, et attendre ce qu'il se passera d'ici à trois mois, pour savoir comment "le monde" et non pas "l'individu frustré" a accueilli ces nouveaux iPhone.

Comme l'a dit un sage des forums, à chaque évolution ou à chaque nouveauté, c'est toujours la même chose : "Apple se fout de nous". Mais pourquoi donc ces imprécateurs de toujours n'ont-ils pas le courage d'aller voir ailleurs si c'est mieux, vraiment mieux, ou guère différent ? Et de revenir nous le dire.


----------



## IHOPE (15 Septembre 2013)

Je suis d'accord à 100% avec toi iluro_64 et je rajouterai après avoir lu en partie (car c'est vite soûlant) que les réactions sont elles aussi de plus en plus caricaturales, la cohorte de râleurs qui éternellement menacent de passer à la concurrence n'ont qu'a le faire et ne plus nous casser les machins ! 
Le système étant ce qu'il est (et c'est plutôt contre lui qu'il faut s'insurger et se soulever), soit vous vous passez de smartphone, soit vous acceptez de vous faire tondre de toute façon, apple ou pas apple.


----------



## louisxviii (15 Septembre 2013)

Pour ma part je trouve que le 5s évolue de la même manière que les ancien modèle "S" même le doublement du stockage aurait été apprécié.
Pour le 5C je le trouve parfait. Je suis ravi qu'Apple ait sorti ces coloris et ces housses. Il ne fait pas l'ombre d'un doute qu'Apple va en vendre des wagons. Je verrais bien le 5C se vendre bien plus que le 5s. Après pour le prix effectivement il y a 100 de trop sur la balance
J'ai un 4s et je le garde car pour moi un tel ne devrait pas dépasser le format du 4.


----------



## Funroc (15 Septembre 2013)

Après mon Iphone 4, j'ai longuement hésité enter le 5 et une nouveauté Android.

J'ai finalement opté pour le HTC ONE à sa sortie, en Avril.

Android, le grand écran, la 4G étaient mes principales motivations.

4 mois plus tard, force est de reconnaitre qu'Android c'est un beau m...dier. 
Ce qui marche le lundi ne fonctionne plus le mardi, il n'y a pas un, je dis bien pas un client mail correct pour un usage professionnel.
Le grand écran c'est finalement plus gênant qu'autre chose, ne parlons pas de l'android market ou 90% des apps sont des grosses daubes. 
Ma voiture ne reconnait pas mon carnet d'adresse etc, etc, etc ... 
Au final le HTC one qui est une copie en grand de l'iphone est un bon phone, mal fini et mal épaulé par un software foutware.

Le 20, le 5S sera mien, tout rentrera dans l'ordre et j'espère sincèrement qu'Apple continuera à faire évoluer ses produits avec le même discernement. 

Funroc


----------



## iluro_64 (15 Septembre 2013)

Voilà un retour intéressant


----------



## adlc11 (15 Septembre 2013)

iluro_64 a dit:


> Ce fil de discussion, tout comme cet autre : *Sondage : Iphone 5C & 5S ! Décision d'achat ?*, n'est que l'expression de la mauvaise humeur de ceux qui attendaient la lune, et n'ont même pas eu un minuscule astéroïde. C'est l'éternel problème de prendre ses rêves pour des réalité. Presque tout ce qu'on peut lire est irrationnel, y compris la prévision de la disparition prochaine d'Apple parce que ces derniers iPhone ne sont que des évolutions technologiques, et non pas une nouvelle révolution. *De toute façon, dans ce marché, y-a-t-il encore quelque innovation à attendre ? Non, tout juste quelques évolutions technologiques successives.* D'ailleurs, dans ces deux fils de récriminations qui parle du nouveau processeur et de son compagnon d'affichage ? Personne. On parle de poids, de taille, d'OS, d'usage, mélangeant tout. On ne parle même pas de la fonction de base : téléphoner.
> 
> Avant de conclure au désastre final auquel Apple doit s"attendre, ne vaudrait-il pas mieux remettre prophétie et récrimination au fond de sa poche avec un mouchoir par-dessus, et attendre ce qu'il se passera d'ici à trois mois, pour savoir comment "le monde" et non pas "l'individu frustré" a accueilli ces nouveaux iPhone.
> 
> Comme l'a dit un sage des forums, à chaque évolution ou à chaque nouveauté, c'est toujours la même chose : "Apple se fout de nous". Mais pourquoi donc ces imprécateurs de toujours n'ont-ils pas le courage d'aller voir ailleurs si c'est mieux, vraiment mieux, ou guère différent ? Et de revenir nous le dire.



C'est exactement mon avis. Je ne comprends pas les gens qui crient au scandale. 
Mais à quoi vous attendiez-vous ?! Un iPhone reste un iPhone. Et plus généralement, un smartphone reste un smartphone : un téléphone qui fait tout, avec des fonctionnalités utiles comme inutiles, qui s'améliore *un peu* d'année en année. 

Le 5S est exactement ce à quoi on pouvait s'attendre : un iPhone 5 amélioré. Le prochain iPhone (surement l'iPhone 6) sera un iPhone 5S amélioré. C'est tout. Et c'est normal.

Je lis beaucoup de gens qui disent vouloir passer d'un iPhone à un terminal Android. 
Pour ma part, je n'ai jamais eu d'iPhone. J'ai un smartphone sous Android et... C'est vraiment pas top. L'interface est trop complexe, fouillie, c'est incohérent dans l'ensemble.
Je pense de plus en plus à prendre un iPhone 5S, qui correspond parfaitement à ce que je m'attendais : pas une révolution (ce qui est normal, il n'y en aura plus), mais une évolution.


----------



## iluro_64 (15 Septembre 2013)

Ansi nous sommes 3


----------



## Anonyme (15 Septembre 2013)

alexous110394 a dit:


> Je pense de plus en plus à prendre un iPhone 5S, qui correspond parfaitement à ce que je m'attendais : pas une révolution (ce qui est normal, il n'y en aura plus), mais une évolution.



Au moins l'iPhone aura sa raison d'être et complétera le parc d'appareils Apple / Mac déjà en ta possession. Avec en prime une parfaite intégration entre tous ces appareils, chose qu'on ne peut pas attendre avec des appareils aux OS hors Apple insider


----------



## Alias (15 Septembre 2013)

@iluro_64 : nous sommes 4 !


----------



## Vnu (15 Septembre 2013)

Bonjour ! je suis nouveau 

Tout ce que j'ai lu m'a forcé à m'inscrire :love:

Tout ça pour dire que, globalement, je ne suis pas d'accord avec vous. De partout on lis, qu'Apple n'innove plus, que l'écran est pas assez grand, que c'est décevant etc etc etc...

Et je vous avouerai que, franchement, j'ai un peu du mal à ''vous'' comprendre. 
On ne peux pas avoir une révolution technologique à chaque renouvellement, ca se saurait. Et quand je lis l'un d'entre vous, qui a un iPhone 5, qui est deçu par le 5s et qui va quand même l'acheter... La, je ne comprends plus du tout ! L'achète pas mec ! Personne ne t'oblige à rien... Enfin je crois ! 

Et pis, vous voulez quoi d'autre ? Perso, le seul truc qui me manque, c'est qu'il soit étanche comme les derniers XPERIA. Pour le reste, c'est le kiff total ! 

J'ai actuellement, et depuis 3 ans, l'iPhone 4 qui commence à donner quelques signes de faiblesses... J'ai résisté à la tentation avec le 4S, avec le 5 aussi... Mais là ... Je ne peux plus ! 

Pour ma part, et pour raconter ma vie, un peu, je le prends couleur or, en 32 giga. Il ne fait pas si bling bling que ça je trouve... Et finalement, c'est la couleur qui, je pense, rappellera le plus l'iPhone 5s. Je pense vaguement à la revente d'ici une paire d'année. Bref, avec la petite housse marron ca sera du plus bel effet ! 

Pour finir, concernant le positionnement tarifaire du 5C, je pense que c'est pour se rabibocher avec les opérateurs... Ils le vendent sur leur store à 600 boules sachant qu'ils ne le vendront pas ou peu... Et font un prix aux opérateurs qui vont peut être avoir l'opportunité de relancer un peu leur biz... Mais c'est vrai que je m'attendais plus à 449 voir 499 que ce prix la...

ps edit : nous sommes 5


----------



## wildtiger (15 Septembre 2013)

samoussa a dit:


> Heu...tu me trouve le forfait à 40  qui te met le phone à 100 :mouais: parce que ce que je vois c'est plûtot 300



Virgin mobile 

Iphone 5c 16go à 99 avec engagement 2 ans 39,99 idol xl
Ou à 0 ( 99 et odr de 99) avec engagement 2 ans 45,99 VIP 

Loi Châtel au bout de 1 an, l'iPhone te revient à 450 ou 460.


----------



## JustTheWay (15 Septembre 2013)

Moi je suis pas d'accord avec iluro 

Déjà parce que j'attendais pas l'iphone 5S/C, ensuite parce que à chaque "nouveauté" c'est plutôt des critiques qui sont récurrentes.

En même temps si on regarde les critiques de manière générale c'est un peu tout le temps la même chose, autonomie, multitâche (quand il y en a c'est la gestion qui demande à être amélioré). Je considère que c'est pas du tout démesuré. 

Bref il y a rien de "ouf" la dedans, et il est encore trop tôt pour se prononcer de toute manière. 

Et moi j'ai juste eu un iphone 3GS pas longtemps  j'ai pas accroché et pourtant j'avais un blackberry, que j'ai ensuite repris et que j'ai depuis ce temps 

Le jour où les iphones auront une autonomie que je considère raisonnable selon mon utilisation, et un bon multitâche (j'ai pas regardé depuis longtemps ... sauf sur l'ipad* et j'ai juste rigolé en voyant la "daube" (il y a pas d'autres mots là je pense) que c'était).

*il y a longtemps aussi 

Après je remarque que finalement d'une personne à l'autre l'expérience utilisateur est parfois totalement différente (même sur l'autonomie), donc c'est intéressant d'avoir les avis, après il faut quand même relativiser. Et accepter que l'iphone peut convenir à certaines personnes, et de moins en moins à d'autres, et inversement. Donc le flot de critique à chaque nouveauté n'est pas si négligeable que ça, même si certains vont changer dans 2 ans, 3 ans, 4 mois et d'autres rester ...


----------



## Anonyme (16 Septembre 2013)

iluro_64 a dit:


> Ansi nous sommes 3


Ça  fait pas beaucoup ,vont gueuler chez Apple ...


----------



## iluro_64 (16 Septembre 2013)

JustTheWay a dit:


> Moi je suis pas d'accord avec iluro
> 
> Déjà parce que j'attendais pas l'iphone 5S/C, ensuite parce que à chaque "nouveauté" c'est plutôt des critiques qui sont récurrentes.
> 
> ...




Tu ne changes pas !  Comme souvent, tu te dis en désaccord avec moi. Ce n'est donc pas nouveau !  Et, en même temps, tu dis la même chose que moi, à quelques détails insignifiants près 

Je n'attendais pas non plus l'iPhone number XYZ. J'ai même dit que je m'en battais l'il.
Si tu relis attentivement les nombreux posts, tu remarqueras que les mouvements d'humeur sont bien plus nombreux que les critiques. Les mouvements d'humeur ne sont pas constructifs. Ils caractérisent la "déception" des auteurs par rapport à leur attente, mais il n'y a pas grand-chose de constructif. Répéter inlassablement que l'autonomie est insuffisante n'est plus une critique, c'est devenu un lieu commun. Quand on passe son temps à dialoguer par SMS, prendre des photos et des vidéos, et à les envoyer à une multitude "d'amis", il est certain que la pauvre batterie de dure pas longtemps. Pour d'autres conditions d'utilisation on peut en dire autant des ordinateurs portables. D'une façon générale, le problème de l'autonomie de la batterie est un problème qui touche tous les utilisateurs avec plus ou moins d'intensité, et tous les fabricants avec plus ou moins d'incidence sur les modèles qu'ils proposent. Proposer comme solution de faire un téléphone plus grand pour y loger une batterie plus importante semble être une proposition séduisante, mais elle est tout à fait irréaliste 

Les critiques sont constructives ou devraient l'être. Je sais que ton "dada" est le multitâche. Je partage assez cet avis d'un point de vue purement technique. La question que je me pose est : quel multitâche pour un téléphone. Toi-même es-tu sans doute parfaitement à l'aise pour justifier un tel besoin, tout comme mon fils pour l'utilisation professionnelle à 90% de ses iPhone successifs. Bien sûr, un iOS assez sophistiqué sur ce plan-là serait un plus pour certains, mais ces "certains" constituent-ils une immense majorité ? J'en doute. Tu t'exprimes en connaisseur de l'OS. Mais les utilisateurs lambdas font-ils un usage si pointus pour se rendre compte des insuffisances ?

Il n'y a rien de "ouf" dans les posts, il y a essentiellement une somme de réactions émotionnelles et irrationnelles. Lorsqu'un post prophétise la disparition d'Apple à cause du "loupé" des nouveaux iPhone, n'est-il pas raisonnable de considérer cette prophétie comme "folle". Oui, il est trop tôt pour savoir si cette dernière opération d'Apple sera un succès ou un loupé. Il faut attendre au moins trois mois pour avoir des chiffres, et sans doute six mois pour avoir une analyse du résultat.

Quant à la diversité des utilisateurs, des usages et des expériences, je suis en phase avec toi, et réciproquement. Lorsque les uns parlent de taille, de poids, de beauté du design, en bref de l'apparence plutôt que de l'usage, cela n'a rien de constructif. Lorsque d'autres parlent d'autonomie et d'usage en même temps (ils ne sont pas nombreux), cela est constructif, car il s'agit de retour d'expérience. Mais parler d'autonomie sans parler d'usage ne sert à rien. Qui, comme toi, s'inquiète du "multitâche", de l'accroissement de la puissance de traitement, de l'ergonomie, ou des nouveautés annexes, de la "4G" ? Pas grand-monde  Pourtant, il y aurait à dire sur tous ces sujets 

Je conclurai par le point où ne sommes pas en phase. Tu parles de flot de critiques. Au sens strict du terme, il n'y a pas beaucoup de critiques. Il y a en revanche beaucoup de "mauvaise humeur", de récriminations, de "dénonciations". En bref, une majorité crie ou pleure, et tous achèterons  plus tard


----------



## Anonyme (16 Septembre 2013)

> Proposer comme solution de faire un téléphone plus grand pour y loger une batterie plus importante semble être une proposition séduisante, mais elle est tout à fait irréaliste &#8230;


C'est bien ce que Nokia faisait avec la série 6310 et 6310i, on pouvait acheter une batterie double capacité, ce qui portait l'autonomie à 10 jours largement suffisante à l'époque pour mes besoins. Cet appareil permettait de synchroniser ses contacts, son agenda depuis Outlook ... ils pourraient remettre cet appareil à jour, et du coup ils feraient un tabac avec


----------



## Funroc (16 Septembre 2013)

JustTheWay a dit:


> Moi je suis pas d'accord avec iluro
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Alors j'en profite pour rebondir, HTC ONE, énorme avec une grosse batterie. 

En usage professionnel, à savoir phone, wifi, accès 3G 4G pour relever les mails en automatique ttes les 15mn, Localisation désactivée, mode éco activé, juice defender activé.

Et bien impossible de tenir une journée, chose que je faisais sans problème avec mon I4.

Ne parlons pas de la charge sur USB, voiture ou PC qui charge moins vite que la décharge en call... 

Je demande l'avis aux Androidmen, on me répond, c'est pas le phone c'est Android, je mets le phone à jour, c'est pire... on me répond, c'est normal


----------



## jaybear (16 Septembre 2013)

Funroc 

tout a fait d'accord avec toi ; 
j'ai eu une expérience similaire mais en tablette . 
Lors de mon abonnement au cable j'ai eu pour un euro de plus une tablette sous Android 4.1 . 
La tablette en elle même seta pas mal du tout ; 
mais android 4.1 .... 
c'est simple cela fait plus d'un mois qu'e la tablette n'a pas servi . 
Nous sommes trois à la maison et on préfère attendre notre tour pour utiliser l'Ipad première génération , plutôt que d'utiliser cette daube d'android 4.1 et son cortège d'applis planteuses ....


----------



## Anonyme (16 Septembre 2013)

jaybear a dit:


> Funroc
> 
> tout a fait d'accord avec toi ;
> j'ai eu une expérience similaire mais en tablette .
> ...



quelles sont les applis planteuses ?


----------



## Sly54 (16 Septembre 2013)

alan63 a dit:


> quelles sont les applis *planteuses* ?


Une lecture un poil trop rapide m'a fait lire _plantureuses_ Du coup j'étais très intéressé :love:


----------



## Anonyme (16 Septembre 2013)

Sly54 a dit:


> Une lecture un poil trop rapide m'a fait lire _plantureuses_ Du coup j'étais très intéressé :love:


mot censuré chez Apple:rose: la vertueuse mousse et pampre


----------



## Emmanuel94 (16 Septembre 2013)

Les bidules (processeurs, ...) et les gadgets (reconnaissance par empreinte), apportent peut être quelque chose, mais à vrai dire j'ai du à en juger.

Ce qui me parait le plus important c'est l'usage, j'attends de voir la qualité de communication, j'ai en effet pas mal de problèmes de réseaux avec mon Iphone 5 (conversations coupées...) j'espère retrouver un meilleur accès au réseau. C'est pour cela que l'innovation la plus importante est la 4G, si celle ci s'avère aussi fiable et rapide, je franchirai le cap vers un 5S ou un 5C immédiatement.

pour le reste, c'est toujours un téléphone.... avec des fonctions en plus, mais j'avoue que depuis l'ipad Mini, ce qui m'intéresse c'est surtout la qualité de la fonction téléphone, les mails, les apps c'est pratique (sutout pour accorder une guitare), la fonction photo c'est sympa, mais pour de belles photos c'est toujours un gadget.


----------



## bompi (16 Septembre 2013)

Je ne sais pas si le 5S apportera un réel mieux par rapport au 5S ; mais ils ont un peu insisté sur les antennes du 5C : c'est peut-être lui qui captera mieux.


----------



## samoussa (16 Septembre 2013)

bompi a dit:


> Je ne sais pas si le *5S* apportera un réel mieux par rapport au *5S*



Je pense que non


----------



## boninmi (16 Septembre 2013)




----------



## bompi (16 Septembre 2013)

samoussa a dit:


> Je pense que non


Je disais donc : le _5C par rapport au 5S_


----------



## samoussa (16 Septembre 2013)

la coque plastique aidera sans doute. Ce qui m'amuse c'est que ce genre de question ne devrait pas se poser sur des tel à ce prix. mon BB Z10 capte bcp mieux que tous mes anciens iphones (3g/3gs/4) et m'a couté bien moins cher


----------



## JustTheWay (16 Septembre 2013)

samoussa a dit:


> la coque plastique aidera sans doute. Ce qui m'amuse c'est que ce genre de question ne devrait pas se poser sur des tel à ce prix. mon BB Z10 capte bcp mieux que tous mes anciens iphones (3g/3gs/4) et m'a couté bien moins cher



En même temps le Z10 est un très bon smartphone  (quand on a pas besoin d'application) et c'est vrai qu'avec la baisse de prix c'est très tentant  et le plastique c'est juste 10 fois mieux.


----------



## Mopiu (16 Septembre 2013)

JustTheWay a dit:


> En même temps le Z10 est un très bon smartphone  (quand on a pas besoin d'application)



...Ou quand on a pas besoin de smartphone 

Sinon c'est clair, téléphoner sur l'IPhone 5 est un calvaire.


----------



## Sly54 (16 Septembre 2013)

Perso, j'attends avec beaucoup d'impatience l'iPhone 90D :love: :love:


----------



## samoussa (16 Septembre 2013)

Mopiu a dit:


> ...Ou quand on a pas besoin de smartphone
> 
> Sinon c'est clair, téléphoner sur l'IPhone 5 est un calvaire.



Le z10 est un bien meilleur smartphone que ne l'était l'iphone4 ou même le 4s, ou même le 5 vu qu'au moins j'ai la 4G sans avoir à débourser 599 
On a juste l'impression d'être au début de qq chose de nouveau comme au tout début des tel &#63743;...


----------



## Mopiu (16 Septembre 2013)

D'un côté heureusement, vu qu'il sort 4 ans plus tard 
Et comme toujours, ça dépend a quel niveau tu te place: en terme de puissance le z10 est clairement meilleur que l'iPhone 4 (comme tous les smartphone de sa génération, c'est logique). 
Après de quoi parle t on ? 
Parce qu' en terme d'applications même le 3GS est meilleur... 
Niveau service technique ? L'iPhone 1er du nom est encore meilleur...
Pareil niveau photo, le 4s est mieux. Sur le z10 ils ont même trouvés le moyen de mettre un appareil photo merdique, c'est dire... 

Tout ça pour dire que ça n'a pas beaucoup de sens de dire "tel téléphone est meilleur qu'un autre" ça dépend clairement de quoi on parle. 

La vérité c'est que la firme est a bout de souffle, elle remplace un OS qui datait de l'ère préhistorique par un semblant de système aux applications buguées et dont les innovations ont un intérêt très limité (a part peut être le clavier, dispo en non natif sur android et sur iphone jailbreaké)


----------



## samoussa (16 Septembre 2013)

Mopiu a dit:


> D'un côté heureusement, vu qu'il sort 4 ans plus tard
> Et comme toujours, ça dépend a quel niveau tu te place: en terme de puissance le z10 est clairement meilleur que l'iPhone 4 (comme tous les smartphone de sa génération, c'est logique).
> Après de quoi parle t on ?
> Parce qu' en terme d'applications même le 3GS est meilleur...
> ...



Je suis d'accord sur une chose "tout dépend de quoi on parle. Mon 3G a fendillé au niveau de la coque au bout de 3 mois (changé 2fois par apple puis eu raz le bol de faire changer) tout comme Mon 3Gs qui lui ne fonctionnait quasi plus depuis les dernières mises à jour, sur le 4 le wifi ne fonctionnait plus, le bouton Home est tombé en botte au bout de 6 mois. Les app ? franchement je ne suis pas un collectionneur, moi je m'en sers pour mon boulot (mail, calendriers, événements...) à ce jeu là le Hub du z10 fait franchement aussi bien que iOS si ce n'est mieux selon moi. Pour ce qui est de l'appareil photo ça reste du téléphone et comme tous les autres de la daube à peine sauvée par les effets vintage des appli photo présentes


----------



## Mopiu (16 Septembre 2013)

Je pense que tu n'a pas eu de chance avec tes modèles. 
Après je ne les ai pas eu, donc je ne sais pas. 
En revanche mon iphone 5 je l'ai fait tombé pas mal de fois, sur du béton, du carrelage, .. Et a par les coins qui sont un peu égratignés il est nikel. 
Maintenant c'est sur que l'usage va dépendre beaucoup de notre appréciation du smartphone.


----------



## samoussa (16 Septembre 2013)

Tient il paraît que le 5C fait un bide, le pire démarrage de l'histoire de l'iphone...comme quoi...


----------



## Idromac (17 Septembre 2013)

Ça semble assez logique puisque beaucoup souhaitent acheter le 5s ! 

Par contre j'ai lu que le 5s doit être équipé d'une puce A7, ça veut dire que sachant que je compte acheter mon portable le 20 je dois en commander une chez mon opérateur dès maintenant ou ça se passe comment ? merci !


----------



## Bigdidou (17 Septembre 2013)

Perso, pour le 5S, j'attendais essentiellement une compatibilité 4G,  une évolution majeure de la photographie et un modèle 128 Go.
J'attends les premiers retours pour la photo, mais il semble que je sois servi, sauf pour le modèle 128 Go.
Comprends pas trop l'adressage 64 bits sur un téléphone, mais je m'en fous un peu, de toute façon ça enlève rien, hein.


----------



## bompi (17 Septembre 2013)

En dehors du plaisir technicien des ingénieurs [et les gens d'Apple aiment à souligner qu'ils sont des ingénieurs, des techniciens], je ne vois pas non plus l'objet d'une puce 64 bits pour le moment. Sinon que ça leur fait une chaîne d'OS entièrement 64 bits, mais bon.

Quant au Z10, j'ai hésité un moment mais, finalement, je laisse tomber BB : même si je ne consomme pas des applications à la pelle, j'ai déjà expérimenté les smartphones sans applications : autant avoir un téléphone tout simple, c'est aussi bien [les fonctions essentielles y sont : synchronisation agenda et contacts, modem 3G, appareil photo etc.] et l'autonomie est plus grande (euphémisme). Je ne vois vraiment pas en quoi BB 10 serait un système porteur d'avenir : une évolution, même bonne, de l'interface utilisateur, ne suffit pas ou plus [_cf._ le bon WebOS, MeeGo etc.] C'est peut-être triste mais c'est comme ça : BB 10 _n'invente rien de significatif_, ce qui ne diminue pas son mérite.

Cela étant dit, il est clair aussi qu'Apple n'invente pas grand'chose d'important non plus. Mais ils ont atteint la masse critique et, pour l'instant, s'y maintiennent.


----------



## samoussa (17 Septembre 2013)

L'avenir me le dira. Le seul gros reproche que je lui fais pour l'heure est le manque d'un vrai GPS. Pour le reste gérer ses mails et calendriers est quand même bien plus simple sur un tactile 4,2" que sur un tel tradi... à 1&#8364; le tel je n'ai pas hésité; Maintenant il est clair que si Apple avait sorti un iphone 5C à 399&#8364; nu je revendais illico mon Z10 tout neuf


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (17 Septembre 2013)

Ce que j'aurai aimé c'est un iPhone avec lecteur de flash card. C'est la fonctionnalité qui tuera les renouvellements.


----------



## Penetrator (17 Septembre 2013)

moi ze veux un iphone avec ecran holographique


----------



## samoussa (17 Septembre 2013)

La Bourse aussi aurait préféré autre chose...


----------



## iluro_64 (17 Septembre 2013)

samoussa a dit:


> La Bourse aussi aurait préféré autre chose...



La Bourse ne réagit favorablement à une innovation que si elle pense qu'elle va gagner beaucoup d'argent en quelques secondes.
Dans le cas d'Apple, je crois que le fait que Tim Cook se soit mis à verser des dividendes, ce qui n'était jamais arrivé, est la cause principale du retour de la valeur de l'action à un niveau moins élevé. Tim Cook a un objectif stratégique : Apple doit racheter une partie du capital afin d'avoir une plus grande latitude de décision face au actionnaires. En effet, le simple fait de distribuer des dividendes aux actionnaires a entraîné une exigence de résultats à court terme qui peut compromettre les desseins de l'équipe dirigeante. Plus l'action baisse, en ce moment, et plus cela est favorable à Apple qui, avec le magot qu'elle a décidé de consacrer à cette opération, peut acheter d'autant plus d'actions que le cours est plus bas. Lorsqu'elle jugera que le jeu en vaut la chandelle, elle effectuera un achat massif, raréfiant le marché, et faisant augmenter la valeur de l'action brutalement. Quelques requins de la finance, dont un sévère, *Carl Icahn*, qui tente de faire ami-ami avec Tim Cook, sont aux aguets. Carl Icahn est devenu, je crois, l'un des plus importants actionnaires d'Apple. Il pousse Tim Cook à prendre l'initiative, car il pourrait gagner très gros, par la simple revalorisation de ses actions.


----------



## JustTheWay (17 Septembre 2013)

samoussa a dit:


> La Bourse aussi aurait préféré autre chose...



Déjà pour l'iphone 5 c'était la même chose ... "la plus grosse chute" même.

Ah oui c'était pareil aussi pour le 4S

Par contre avec l'iphone 4 il y avait une montée.

Et je me souviens pu du reste.


----------



## ILaw (17 Septembre 2013)

Vnu a dit:


> Bonjour ! je suis nouveau
> 
> Tout ce que j'ai lu m'a forcé à m'inscrire :love:
> 
> Tout ça pour dire que, globalement, je ne suis pas d'accord avec vous. De partout on lis, qu'Apple n'innove plus, que l'écran est pas assez grand, que c'est décevant etc etc etc...



On ne va pas parler de révolution mais d'évolution sinon pourquoi vendre un 5C et un 5S et ne pas continuer à vendre le 5 ? (nb je suis déjà un ancien mac user donc les superlatifs de Ive ne me font plus rien)

voila ce que *j'attends *d'un Iphone 6e génération  (je zappe le 5, le 5C et le 5S peut être même le 6 à ce rythme) 

- choix taille écran: il y a bien 2 tailles d'Ipad personne n'en fait un plat, donc j'attends un Iphone 6 *(5,5/6"* sinon je ne vois pas DU TOUT l'intérêt d'avoir des fonctions avancées sur un smartphone. Lorsque j'ai acheté mon 3GS il n'y avait rien de comparable   et donc pas de choix, en 2014 on a une floraison de téléphones hyper pointus à prix raisonnables jusqu'aux tablettes phablettes et autres tablettes téléphone à 200 euros. Eh oui. Apple s'est endormie sur ses lauriers et son héritage SJ
- Avec un 1er modèle 1er prix en 32 go de mémoire ce qui en 2014 parait* cheap*
- double carte SIM (usage pro et perso pour éviter d'avoir 2 téléphones ah mais c'est vrai Apple veut en vendre 2 et non 1 seul à double carte  )
- Batterie capacité X2 (voila une vraie innovation)
- NFC j'utilise pas donc aucune idée

En deca de ces évolutions et surtout pour la batterie et les 32 go de base, même pas la peine de regarder la keynote de septembre 2014. bien évidemment, pour 600 euros ce n'est même pas a peine d'oser proposer une finition PLASTOC. Apple pour moi c'est ALU VERRE. Pas plastic. Faut assumer Apple, si on a une image de marque de luxe, faut pas vendre du produit bas de gamme ou dépassé.


----------



## samoussa (17 Septembre 2013)

wildtiger a dit:


> Virgin mobile
> 
> Iphone 5c 16go à 99 avec engagement 2 ans 39,99 idol xl
> Ou à 0 ( 99 et odr de 99) avec engagement 2 ans 45,99 VIP .



oui mais avec un réseau qui fonctionne je veux dire...


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (17 Septembre 2013)

La double carte sim est malheureusement quelque chose qui se fait de moins en moins. Je crois que les américains ont du mal à comprendre l'enfer européen. Avec Verizon aux US tu peux aller de Boston à Los Angeles. En Europe pour faire la même distance, il te faut Vodafone, Orange, Telefonica, T-Mobile, Telenor, MegaFon.  Par contre, je n'étais pas surpris d'apprendre récemment que le système d'éjection de la carte sim des iPhone a été conçu par un stagiaire qui fait maintenant des machine à café à 15000$. On pourrait espérer qu'ils le change maintenant qu'on le sait.:hein:


----------



## samoussa (17 Septembre 2013)

Allez...vivement l'année prochaine...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (17 Septembre 2013)

ILaw a dit:


> On ne va pas parler de révolution mais d'évolution sinon pourquoi vendre un 5C et un 5S et ne pas continuer à vendre le 5 ? (nb je suis déjà un ancien mac user donc les superlatifs de Ive ne me font plus rien)
> 
> voila ce que *j'attends *d'un Iphone 6e génération  (je zappe le 5, le 5C et le 5S peut être même le 6 à ce rythme)
> 
> - choix taille écran: il y a bien 2 tailles d'Ipad personne n'en fait un plat, donc j'attends un Iphone 6 *(5,5/6"* sinon je ne vois pas DU TOUT l'intérêt d'avoir des fonctions avancées sur un smartphone. Lorsque j'ai acheté mon 3GS il n'y avait rien de comparable   et donc pas de choix, en 2014 on a une floraison de téléphones hyper pointus à prix raisonnables jusqu'aux tablettes phablettes et autres tablettes téléphone à 200 euros. Eh oui. Apple s'est endormie sur ses lauriers et son héritage SJ


Un téléphone à 6" ?? C'est une télé que tu veux dans ta poche ?? 
L'argument en faveur de l'iPhone par rapport aux autres smartphones haut de gamme est qu'il peut être utilisé à une main. L'iPad doit de toute façon être utilisé à 2 mains, donc pas de problème à avoir 2 tailles, mais pour l'iPhone...
L'idéal serait 4.3" mais pas plus. C'est assez grand pour y voire quelque chose et assez petit pour TENIR DANS UNE POCHE!


----------



## Vnu (17 Septembre 2013)

Ilaw, si Apple sort un téléphone chaque année, c'est aussi le marché qui veut ça . Les autres le font et il faut rester présent ! Avoir quelque chose à proposer quoi !

Pour l'écran, le format me convient. Ce qui serait sympa ça serait un écran sans bords comme on voyait sur certains concepts.. Augmenter la taille de l'écran sans toucher à la taille du téléphone ...


----------



## samoussa (17 Septembre 2013)

djeos546 a dit:


> Un téléphone à 6" ?? C'est une télé que tu veux dans ta poche ??
> L'argument en faveur de l'iPhone par rapport aux autres smartphones haut de gamme est qu'il peut être utilisé à une main. L'iPad doit de toute façon être utilisé à 2 mains, donc pas de problème à avoir 2 tailles, mais pour l'iPhone...
> L'idéal serait 4.3" mais pas plus. C'est assez grand pour y voire quelque chose et assez petit pour TENIR DANS UNE POCHE!



Je plussoie ! Mon z10 fait 4,2" et trouve ça parfait. Après pour moi c'est trop grand


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (17 Septembre 2013)

samoussa a dit:


> Je plussoie ! Mon z10 fait 4,2" et trouve ça parfait. Après pour moi c'est trop grand



Moi c'est un Xperia truc que j'avais testé dans un magasin dont la taille était parfaite. Disons que 4.3" c'est la limite de taille si on veut utiliser le téléphone avec une seule main (du moins si on réduit les bords...)
Par contre, un téléphone plus grand peut être pratique : je vote pour un système qui permettra d'utiliser un iPad Mini comme téléphone, avec un accessoire en plus pour mettre la carte sim de téléphone dedans.


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (17 Septembre 2013)

djeos546 a dit:


> Moi c'est un Xperia truc que j'avais testé dans un magasin dont la taille était parfaite. Disons que 4.3" c'est la limite de taille si on veut utiliser le téléphone avec une seule main (du moins si on réduit les bords...)
> Par contre, un téléphone plus grand peut être pratique : je vote pour un système qui permettra d'utiliser un iPad Mini comme téléphone, avec un accessoire en plus pour mettre la carte sim de téléphone dedans.


Pour la carte sim c'est déjà faisable. :rateau:


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (17 Septembre 2013)

Atlante a dit:


> Pour la carte sim c'est déjà faisable. :rateau:


On peut utiliser un forfait de téléphone avec l'app téléphone présente dans l'iPad ? J'ai du louper cette nouvelle à la Keynote...


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (17 Septembre 2013)

djeos546 a dit:


> On peut utiliser un forfait de téléphone avec l'app téléphone présente dans l'iPad ? J'ai du louper cette nouvelle à la Keynote...


Tu peux très certainement mettre une carte sim dans un iPad mini sans accessoires. Tu ne parlais pas de forfait.


----------



## Martin_a (20 Septembre 2013)

Alors ces premiers tests, ça vient ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (21 Septembre 2013)

Cet après-midi je suis passé à l'Apple Store du coin voir ces nouveaux iPhone.

Je suis plus attiré par le 5S que par le 5C. Pas pour des raisons techniques.

La coque en plastique du 5C ne fait pas cheap et les couleurs sont sympas mais au final bof, bof. Et au soupesé il fait plus lourd que le 5S.

Pour le 5S ma préférence va au modèle silver.


----------



## JustTheWay (23 Septembre 2013)

iDuck a dit:


> Cet après-midi je suis passé à l'Apple Store du coin voir ces nouveaux iPhone.
> 
> Je suis plus attiré par le 5S que par le 5C. Pas pour des raisons techniques.
> 
> ...



Euh il va peut être falloir se réveiller un jour non ? 
Entre l'alu et le plastique, je suis vraiment désolé de te l'apprendre, et confus en même temps d'aller à contre courant d'une pensée majoritaire, mais la matière la plus "cheap" c'est l'aluminium ..... même avec une couleur or aha. 
 C'est un métal pauvre, qui coute peu à APPLE et qui est vendu plus cher que le plastique (on avait une config identique avec le MB blanc unibody et le MBP) c'est sans nul doute le meilleur coup d'APPLE, l'aluminium.

Enfin vu la qualité du plastique d'APPLE c'est a se demander si ils ont pas fait exprès de mettre un plastique totalement nul. Quand on voit la qualité de fabrication du plastique ailleurs ... on peut vraiment se poser la question.


----------



## Mopiu (24 Septembre 2013)

N'étant pas métallurgiste de profession je trouve l'aluminium de mon iphone 5 très bien


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (24 Septembre 2013)

JustTheWay a dit:


> C'est un métal pauvre, qui coute peu à APPLE et qui est vendu plus cher que le plastique (on avait une config identique avec le MB blanc unibody et le MBP) c'est sans nul doute le meilleur coup d'APPLE, l'aluminium.
> .


Alors quelle est l'alternative que tu suggères pour construire des boitiers d'ordinateur portable en métal? Des métaux nobles comme de l'Or ou de l'argent? 

La différence de finition entre les ordinateurs plastiques et les Unibody d'Apple reste trop importante pour remettre en question le choix de l'aluminium à mon sens.


----------



## Kerala (24 Septembre 2013)

J'ai du mal à comprendre le fait d'être passé de nouveau au plastique pour ces iPhone. Des iPhone en couleurs oui, mais j'aurais préféré les mêmes en aluminium comme pour les iPod. On aurait eu ainsi une vraie gamme d'appareils et une évolution logique, mais ici le plastique trop peu pour moi. Je ne comprends pas la logique. À part peut-être qu'ils auraient fait trop d'ombre à l'iPhone haut-de-gamme.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Septembre 2013)

bel appareil incontestablement mais....
Trop cher pour moi et pour mon utilisation
écran mal adapté à ma vision label vioque
pas envie de devenir un peu esclave d'un objet ( peur de le faire tomber , qu'on me le tire, précautions de manipulation diverses d'où utilisation de protections hors de prix et hideuses etc..
pas le meilleur en plus pour téléphoner...
Nexus 5 en attente 
3GS en attendant


----------



## rizoto (24 Septembre 2013)

alan63 a dit:


> bel appareil incontestablement mais....
> Trop cher pour moi et pour mon utilisation
> pas envie de devenir un peu esclave d'un objet ( peur de le faire tomber , qu'on me le tire, précautions de manipulation diverses d'où utilisation de protections hors de prix et hideuses etc..
> pas le meilleur en plus pour téléphoner...
> ...



Pareil pour moi nexus 5 quelques mois après sa sortie.


----------



## JustTheWay (24 Septembre 2013)

Atlante a dit:


> Alors quelle est l'alternative que tu suggères pour construire des boitiers d'ordinateur portable en métal? Des métaux nobles comme de l'Or ou de l'argent?
> 
> La différence de finition entre les ordinateurs plastiques et les Unibody d'Apple reste trop importante pour remettre en question le choix de l'aluminium à mon sens.



Attention j'ai rien contre l'aluminium, je voulais juste faire remarquer que non un produit en aluminium n'est en rien plus onéreux qu'un produit en plastique, et que c'est même l'inverse. 

En gros oui l'iphone avec la matière la plus cheap et le plus onéreux. 

D'ailleurs APPLE reproduit très bien le schéma MBP et macbook. 

Je propose pas d'alternative je constate juste que le plastique est totalement sous évalué ici, et même pire que le plastique est moins bon marché que l'aluminium. Vous pensez avoir un produit de luxe, dans une matière noble (je suis désolé mais qui n'a jamais lu ça ?), vous avez un produit (très bon oui) fabriqué une des matières la plus présente sur terre, la plus banales, et vous en prenez soin comme la prunelle de vos yeux (c'est l'inverse avec le plastique) ... Moi je trouve que c'est très drôle, même si paradoxale, c'est réellement une idée de génie (et surement pas une idée de SJ uniquement) de la part d'APPLE, et surement la meilleure idée de ces dernières années.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (24 Septembre 2013)

JustTheWay a dit:


> Euh il va peut être falloir se réveiller un jour non ?
> Entre l'alu et le plastique, je suis vraiment désolé de te l'apprendre, et confus en même temps d'aller à contre courant d'une pensée majoritaire, mais la matière la plus "cheap" c'est l'aluminium ..... même avec une couleur or aha.
> C'est un métal pauvre, qui coute peu à APPLE et qui est vendu plus cher que le plastique (on avait une config identique avec le MB blanc unibody et le MBP) c'est sans nul doute le meilleur coup d'APPLE, l'aluminium.
> 
> Enfin vu la qualité du plastique d'APPLE c'est a se demander si ils ont pas fait exprès de mettre un plastique totalement nul. Quand on voit la qualité de fabrication du plastique ailleurs ... on peut vraiment se poser la question.



La question n'est pas de savoir qui du plastique ou de l'aluminium fait plus cheap que l'autre. 

Je dis juste qu'après avoir pris les 2 en main ma préférence va au 5S et que le 5C que les rumeurs nous ont vendu pour du cheap à cause de sa coque en plastique n'a rien de cheap.


----------



## JustTheWay (24 Septembre 2013)

Tu m&#8217;excuseras mais ici plastique = cheap, peut être pas pour toi, mais une très grande majorité 

Perso je m'en cogne totalement, je trouve plus agréable le plastique et moins "froid" que l'alu, après vu qu'il y a une coque en cuir ....


----------



## Vnu (25 Septembre 2013)

Pour votre information, pas mal de modèles sont dispos chez bouygues.

J'ai annulé ma commande chez Apple du coup..


----------



## Idromac (25 Septembre 2013)

Message aux proches de Paris : 

L'Apple Store du Louvre (que je ne connaissais absolument pas) a reçu aujourd'hui un beau stock d'iPhones 5s de toutes les couleurs et il n'y a pas beaucoup de monde. Donc au lieu de le commander pour mi-octobre déplacez-vous, vous serez très bien servi (prix oblige non ?) et très rapidement également ! 
Iphone5s gris pris, comblé !


----------



## Vnu (27 Septembre 2013)

J'ai reçu mon iPhone 5s ! Merci bouygues ! J'ai pas reçu ma nano sim.. Pas merci bouygues !

Du reste, un membre de ma famille a acheté le 5c en blanc ! Je lui ai montré deux trois trucs et tout et figurez vous que ... Que c'est pas si mal . Les photos ne lui rendent pas honneur. Je pensais tomber sur un téléphone "dodu" alors que pas du tout. Il respire la qualité et ne fait pa du tout cheap.. Un iPhone 5 avec une housse en fait !

Bref, agréablement surpris. Je prie pour ma sim demain ... Ça va me changer de mon 4 !


----------



## JustTheWay (28 Septembre 2013)

Vnu a dit:


> J'ai reçu mon iPhone 5s ! Merci bouygues ! J'ai pas reçu ma nano sim.. Pas merci bouygues !
> 
> Du reste, un membre de ma famille a acheté le 5c en blanc ! Je lui ai montré deux trois trucs et tout et figurez vous que ... Que c'est pas si mal . Les photos ne lui rendent pas honneur. Je pensais tomber sur un téléphone "dodu" alors que pas du tout. Il respire la qualité et ne fait pa du tout cheap.. Un iPhone 5 avec une housse en fait !
> 
> Bref, agréablement surpris. Je prie pour ma sim demain ... Ça va me changer de mon 4 !



Je sais pas si c'est les photos qui ne lui rendent pas honneur ou la housse pour le 5C 
APPLE : 
"Contrairement à la plupart des coques, elle na pas été créée juste pour  protéger votre iPhone. Elle a été créée pour vous en mettre plein la  vue."

La vérité : 
"Contrairement à la plupart des coques, elle na pas été créée pour  protéger votre iPhone. Elle a juste été créée pour vous en mettre plein la  vue." 

Parce que les trous c'est cool, mais j'ose même pas imaginer tout ce qui va rentrer, et avec autant de surface à découvert si tu le poses pas sur une surface totalement plane sans rien, tu vas avoir le droit a des jolies trous dans les trous, en gros c'est une housse qui ne sert quand même strictement à rien, sauf peut être pour amortir la chute ... et encore ... 

Moi je le trouve pas mal le 5C dommage que le plastique ne soit pas plus exploité comme avec la concurrence (samsung, blackberry ...)


----------



## ElGringo13 (20 Novembre 2013)

J'ai changé mon 5 pour un 5S Champagne récemment et je ne suis pas déçu. 
Avant les "ohlol il avait un 5, pourquoi il a pris un 5S" : 
- J'ai presque pas payé mon 5S
- Le noir c'est sympa 2 minutes, mais le Champagne est vraiment magnifique...
- Touch ID (oui je suis un peu geek sur les bord et.. faire un mot de passe a 4 chiffres 10 000 fois par jour non merci). 

Bref, je ne sais pas si c'est moi mais la définition de l'écran me semble bien meilleure, c'est plus lumineux, on voit plus de détail, c'est l'impression que j'ai.. 
Ensuite l'appareil photo a indéniablement fait des progrès, je suis bluffé par les détails qui peuvent apparaître (ok c'est pas un réflex maiiiiiis il a du potentiel). 

La finition de l'appareil est sublime, je ne pense pas qu'il existe mieux sur le marché à ce jour..
Je n'ai pas pris de coque et il ne se raye pas facilement contrairement à ce qu'on pourrait penser.
La 4G avec cet appareil est tout simplement d'une rapidité affolante... Je vous promet que la télé de Bouygues sur ce joujou renvoie de la vraie HD... J'ai pu regarder France-Ukraine avec une qualité époustouflante (sans commentaire sur le programme  ). 

Pour ce qui est de sa fonction première à savoir SMS-Téléphone, rien à redire, c'est parfait, rapide et fluide, comme toujours. 

Bref pour moi c'est le téléphone idéal il fait son job et plus même


----------



## mistik (19 Mars 2014)

Bonsoir,

J'ai déjà eu un iP4 et un iP4S.

Je viens de recevoir mon iPhone 5S Gold de 32 Go ce matin même et pour l'instant j'en suis ravi.

Mais il est vrai que l'écran serait un peu plus élargi ce serait parfait. Ce sera pour une prochaine version.

Donc je suis à cet instant conquis.

A+


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (9 Août 2014)

J'ai le 5S noir, et je l'adore, mais c'est mon premier iphone, donc je ne peux pas comparer aux autres... Cependant, j'ai hâte de voir le 6. Et mon prochain sera certainement en couleur or, car je l'ai vu en vrai, et contrairement aux photos, c'est très beau !


----------



## mistik (9 Août 2014)

nono68200 a dit:


> J'ai le 5S noir, et je l'adore, mais c'est mon premier iphone, donc je ne peux pas comparer aux autres... Cependant, j'ai hâte de voir le 6. Et mon prochain sera certainement en couleur or, car je l'ai vu en vrai, et contrairement aux photos, c'est très beau !


Il est l'or de vous plaire Monsignor !


----------



## Jura39 (10 Août 2014)

mistik a dit:


> Il est l'or de vous plaire Monsignor !



Monsignor en pince pour l'or


----------



## mistik (10 Août 2014)

jura39200 a dit:


> Monsignor en pince pour l'or


L'or an(_d_) je ris ... what else ?


----------



## petit83 (11 Août 2014)

bonjour, 

j'ai vite fait relu le post, et du coup, à part le fait que beaucoup de personnes ralent parce que le 5C est trop cher par rapport au 5S, est ce que le 5s est vraiment mieux que le 5c ou alors ils sont équivalent à l'usage ?? parce que j'ai vu que normalement le 5s était légèrement plus puissant. ça se sent ou pas ? 

merci bien !


----------



## Jura39 (11 Août 2014)

petit83 a dit:


> bonjour,
> 
> j'ai vite fait relu le post, et du coup, à part le fait que beaucoup de personnes ralent parce que le 5C est trop cher par rapport au 5S, est ce que le 5s est vraiment mieux que le 5c ou alors ils sont équivalent à l'usage ?? parce que j'ai vu que normalement le 5s était légèrement plus puissant. ça se sent ou pas ?
> 
> merci bien !




Le 5s est beaucoup plus performant , plus rapide, qualité photo supérieurs 
ce n'est que mon avis 

tu peux voir une comparaison içi


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (11 Août 2014)

D'accord avec @jura39200.
Cependant, si la question est à l'utilisation quotidienne, je ne pense pas que la différence se voit (excepté sur le papier donc). Le seul gros atout du 5S est le processeur 64 bits (pour avoir des jeux plus puissants par exemple dans quelques mois/années, donc pas de suite), et le Touch ID, qui n'existe pas sur le 5C, et qui se révèle quand même très pratique à force.
Mis à part ces deux choses, et le fait que le 5C soit en plastique (moins premium donc à regarder) je pense que l'utilisation quotidienne est du pareil au même.


----------



## mistik (11 Août 2014)

--> Normalement devrait sortir tôt ou tard mais plus tôt que tard ... un iPhone ... que je dénommerai _iP6_ qui devrait être_ + + +_ que le iP5C et iP5S ... mais en contrepartie les prix de l'iP5S et peut être de l'iP5C devraient baisser ... mais cela risque fort d'être un iP5S à 8Go en lieu et place du 16/32/64 Go ... comme cela avait été le cas en leur temps pour l'iP4 et l'iP4S.

Donc peut être peut-il être sage d'attendre et d'acheter un "ancien iP5C ou iP5S" chez les opérateurs qui se débarrasseront de leur surplus lors de la sortie de l'_iP6_ ...


----------



## petit83 (11 Août 2014)

merci pour les réponses, en effet j'attend pour l'instant que le IP6 sorte pour voir si les prix du 5S vont baisser, mais comme on est sur de rien pour la sortie du IP6, je réfléchi au plan B pr savoir si ça vaut vraiment le coup le 5S ! parce que même si sur le papier le 5S est plus puissant et tout et tout, j'ai peur que ça casse pas trois pattes et un canard pr une utilisation de tous les jours !

seul point qui pour l'instant fait vit pencher la balance, c'est que je suis pas trop fan de la coque plastique ....


----------



## Jura39 (11 Août 2014)

Il n'y a pas que sur le papier que l'iPhone 5s est puissant 

Le 5c c'est plus un iPhone 5 au niveau des caractéristiques , c'est que la coque plastique n'est pas de mon gout aussi


----------



## Emmanuel94 (11 Août 2014)

je l'utilise au quotidien les +
4G rapide, bonne connexion au WIFI, les apps sont réactives
IOS 7 est très bien
les - :
Autonomie (6 heures avec wifi blue tooth ) - certains ont une meilleure autonomie mais pour moi l'intérêt est justement ces éléments de connection activés en permanence 
Qualité des appels : médiocre il faut un kit oreillette / casque

Au regard du look et de l'érgonomie le 4/ 4S est mieux; la taille d'un téléphone doit être plus réduite pour se faire oublier je ne suis partisan des téléphone "fablette" c'est juste lourd, et comment les ranger dans une poche ? (pour cela j'ai un tablette ipad mini)

Par contre la coque est impérative, c'est un savon ce téléphone, c'est joli mais fragile et pas ergonomique.
Dernier - : Pas beaucoup d'adaptateur intégrés dans les voitures pour le 5 et 5C/5S j'attends toujours de pouvoir remplacer le berceau d'acceuil dans ma voiture . c'est lourd 

Par rapport au 5C de mon associé le 5S est un peu plus réactif et devrait avoir une durée de vie plus longue (si on le casse pas)

Pour la photo le 5S est très bien pour des photos courantes


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (11 Août 2014)

Le 5S est plus léger que le 5C. Et Touch ID est un vrai plus.

Cela dit, il me semble plus prudent d'attendre la présentation de l'iPhone 6 (9 septembre ?) pour investir.

Après cette sortie le 5S peut rester au catalogue à un prix plus bas qu'aujourd'hui et constituer une excellente affaire.


----------



## mistik (11 Août 2014)

petit83 a dit:


> Seul point qui pour l'instant fait vite pencher la balance, c'est que je suis pas trop fan de la coque plastique ....


--> Alors, achète un iP5C et rajoute une coque alu ... je ne vois que ça !


----------



## Jura39 (11 Août 2014)

mistik a dit:


> --> Alors, achète un iP5C et rajoute une coque alu ... je ne vois que ça !



--> ou un iPhone 5 
meme performance que le 5C


----------



## mistik (11 Août 2014)

jura39200 a dit:


> --> ou un iPhone 5
> meme performance que le 5C


Oui (iP5 : sauf pour ce qui est du 4G LTE me semble-t-il ?) ... mais est-il toujours commercialisé tel quel ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (11 Août 2014)

Il n'est plus commercialisé chez Apple.
Apple ne vend que le 4S, 5C et 5S. 
Après, peut être chez un opérateur ? Ou encore en occasion ?


----------



## RobinL (11 Août 2014)

Bonsoir !

Au niveau des capacités, l'iPhone 5C est plus ou moins équivalent à l'iPhone 5 (pas le S). Et tu dois pouvoir trouver cette version de l'iPhone à prix très intéressant et dans un état encore très correct (voire avec l'Apple Care +).


----------



## Jura39 (11 Août 2014)

Oui c'est que je note plus haut 
l'iPhone 5 = a l'iPhone 5C 

je ne retrouve pas la fiche technique du 5 pour comparer


----------



## RobinL (11 Août 2014)

Effectivement, je confirme que l'iphone 5 n'est pas compatible 4G !
Mais d'occasion, les prix sont vraiment attractifs.

Petit83, sauf si j'ai mal lu la discussion (pas impossible...), tu n'as pas donné ton budget max?


----------



## Rez2a (12 Août 2014)

Ça n'avance à rien de comparer les fiches techniques du 5/5c et du 5s, en utilisation quotidienne la différence est quasi-nulle. Oui, l'iPhone 5s est un peu meilleur sur les gros jeux, mais 90% du temps ça sera pareil ou quasi-pareil qu'un iPhone 5. En revanche, ce qu'il faut surtout prendre en compte, c'est que l'iPhone 5s sera sûrement compatible avec une version de plus d'iOS par rapport au 5/5c, donc il tiendra un an de plus.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Août 2014)

argent trop cher
mais s'il avait fallu choisir sous la torture j'aurai opté pour le 5S que je n'aime pas 
mais bon qu'a tu as fait un diner de 2 heures au son des violons chinois tu avoues tout


----------



## mistik (12 Août 2014)

nono68200 a dit:


> Il n'est plus commercialisé chez Apple.
> Apple ne vend que le 4S, 5C et 5S.
> Après, peut être chez un opérateur ? Ou encore en occasion ?


... Et compatibilité 4G que chez Bouygues n'est-il pas ?


----------



## Jura39 (12 Août 2014)

mistik a dit:


> ... Et compatibilité 4G que chez Bouygues n'est-il pas ?



Oui Bouygues est le seul opérateur a ne pas utilisé la meme fréquence pour la 4G


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (12 Août 2014)

Il me semble oui que ce sont les seuls pour l'iPhone 5.


----------



## RobinL (12 Août 2014)

Oui, effectivement ils sont les seuls !
Sauf que pour ceux qui n'habitent pas dans une grande ville (un village de 1800 habitants pour ma part), mieux vaut privilégier, à mon sens, la couverture Orange à celle de Bouygues...


----------



## Jura39 (12 Août 2014)

RobinL a dit:


> Oui, effectivement ils sont les seuls !
> Sauf que pour ceux qui n'habitent pas dans une grande ville (un village de 1800 habitants pour ma part), mieux vaut privilégier, à mon sens, la couverture Orange à celle de Bouygues...



Je ne peux que confirmer , mais avec Orange , il faut le 5s


----------



## Brice21 (3 Septembre 2014)

A



Envoyé de mon iPad à l'aide de Forums iGeneration


----------



## mistik (3 Septembre 2014)

--> Ah !


----------



## boninmi (4 Septembre 2014)

Brice21 a dit:


> A
> 
> 
> 
> Envoyé de mon iPad à l'aide de Forums iGeneration


Voire même

B




Poste plutôt ici
http://forums.macg.co/a-propos-de-macgeneration/presentez-v-2-a-148000-1776.html


----------



## Jura39 (4 Septembre 2014)

mistik a dit:


> --> Ah !



Ah Ah


----------

